# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  8051 programmēšana

## tvdx

vajag uzprogramēt frekvences mērītāju uz šitā čipa:
AT89S52-24PU
vai kāds varētu iemest kādu piemēru kā uzzināt kāda frekvence padota uz kājas un kā piešķirt kādai izejas kājai kādu vērtību
(taisīšu ar 7 cipariem katraa 7 segmenti) zinu ka tas ir iespējams jo netā ar piciem pilns bet tie ir dārgāki un mazāk i/o bet par to nerunaasim
maz frekvence ko var padot ir 30 Mhz un sinusoīda

----------


## dmd

kādā valodā tu to grasies taisīt? 

33megaherci varētu būt par maz bez ārēja prescalera, ja grasies ar vienu un to pašu čipu skaitīt frekvences un darbināt ekrānu.

bet vispār es pieņemu, ka tevis meklētais ir atrodams avr application note 2505 (http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod ... oc2505.pdf)

bet pirms tam droši vien, ka būtu vērts iepazīties ar šiem diviem dokumentiem, pēc jautājuma spriežot
http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?modu ... icle&id=22
http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?modu ... icle&id=16

----------


## tvdx

bet ir takš ntaa ar picciem bez un pat 50 Mhz velk

----------


## dmd

redzi pici var darboties ar lielākām frekvencēm, nekā tevis izvēlētais atmelis.
AT89S52-24PU datašītā rakstīts, ka tas var darboties no 0-33 mhz. labi. 

vienkāršības labad pieņemsim arī, ka mēs daram tā - ņemam kautkādu laikaposmu, teiksim 1000 procesora "tikšķus" un saskatam, cik reizes tajā laikā ieejā ir bijis augsts signāla līmenis.
vēl vienkāršības labad pieņemsim, ka mums ir 16 bitu plati reģistri, kam varam piekļūt vienā "tikšķī"

tātad vispirms mums ir vajadzīga cilpa, kurā viss darbosies. 

rjmp (k) - 2 tikšķi. 

tālāk mums vajadzēs arī kautko saskaitīt 
inc vai add - viens tikšķis. 

kopā pavisam vienkāršā cilpiņa aizņem 3 tikšķus, no kuras divu tikšķu laikā skaitītājs nespēj neko pieskaitīt, jo viņš to ieeju "neredz". tas nozīmē, ka mēs varam izmantot tikai 1/3 daļu no visas frekvences. 11mhz. un tas ir tikai vienkāršākais gadījums ganjau pa vidu gribēsies vēl kautko darīt, teiksim darbināt ledus vai kautko citu.

palīdzēt tam var tāda lieta, kā prescaleris, kas ieejas frekvenci izdala, piemēram ar 10, līdz ar ko mums jau ir vairāk "vietas", kur izpildīt darbības. (es droši vien skatītos pēc decade counter)

bet vispār jau shēmas lūkojies tu esi, droši vien, ka aprakstus arī nebiji sliknks palasīt, pirms vaicāt forumā, tad jau ideja aptuveni skaidra  ::

----------


## Velko

Tik traki jau nav. Varam "kruķīt" kādu taimeri no ārējā avota.

----------


## tvdx

un kāds pics šitam darbam der?(lētākais)
mana ideja:
skaititajs:
       1)saskaita cik augstas vērtības ir bijušas kaut kādā laika posmā lai izšķirtspēja ir 10 Hz
       2)pēc tam datus izvada uz displeja 
3)jmp skaititajs
 cik ilgi viņš to frekvenci mērītu un vai mainot frekvenci viņš "neapstulbst"?
bet cik tad tas pics maksās un kā šamējo programmēt
vajag vismaz 14 izejas(7 cipari katrā 7 segmenti)=> ar 16 I/O

----------


## dmd

Velko, ko dotu ārējais taimeris? ja izmanto iekšējo ar compare mach, tad nekāda matemātika cikla laikā tikpat nenotiek. es gan esmu iesācējs, tākā par idejām būtu pateicīgs  :: 

tvdx, uzmet acis šitam http://www.myplace.nu/avr/countermeasures/index.htm

----------


## Velko

Konfigurējam taimeri, lai tas darbojas asinhroni, no ārējā clocka. Šis ārējais clocks, protams, būs mūsu mērāmais signāls. 

Tālāk, darbinam citu taimeri sinhroni, no main clocka (vai vienkārši griežam ciklu) un mēram, cik ilgs laiks paiet, kamēr tas "ārējais" taimeris overflowojas. Tālāk jau paliek aprēķini.

----------


## dmd

šitas ir no sērijas "kā gan man pašam tas neienāca prātā!"  :: 

paldies par ideju  ::

----------


## Epis

vai tad tam čipam nav iekšējā taimera perifērija ar Capture/compare funkciju, kas parādoties signālam nofiksē Laika intervālu taimerī tai pat laikā taimeris turpina strādāt, un tiek ģenerēts pārtraukuma vektors un programmai atliek vienkārši nolasīt gatavu laika intervāla vērtību, (ja taimeris uzstādīts uz tādu režīmu ka pie capture(signāla noķeršanas,izmaiņām) viņš nenonullējās tad ar vienkāršu matemātiku (A-B=C var dabūt to laika vērtību. tādai lietai nav jāveido nekādi laika cikli, nav ko noslogot processoru un tērēt dārgo enerģiju, lai strādā perifērijas, starplaikos kad nekas nenotiek var proci laist miega režīmā lai nēēd elektrību. 
Ir man liekās ka tādi mikreņu modeļi, kuriem taimera darba frekvence ir kādas 2x lielāka nekā paša processora kādi viņi bīj es esu piemirsis, bet ja tiem 24-40Mhz nepietiek tad jāņem CPLD tur var uztaisīt  līdz 200Mhz taimeri.

----------


## zzz

> kamēr tas "ārējais" taimeris overflowojas. Tālāk jau paliek aprēķini.


 Mazliet probleema ka shaadai metodei meeriishanas laiks ir atkariigs no meeraamaas frekvences, kas vareetu nebuut iisti okei visos dziives gadiijumos. Lai dziivi padariitu ritmisku un vienmeeriigu, ar "ieksheejo" taimeri taisaam stabilu laika intervaalu, kuram beidzoties stopeejam nost vai grabojam  "aareejo" taimeri, skaataamies kas ta tur ir saskaitiijies, metam to uz nulli un saakam atkal skaitiit no saakuma. Izveeli starp abiem meeriishanas variantiem jaaveic peec konkreetaas situaacijas un vajadziibaam.

----------


## tvdx

nu man vajag ar 10 Hz precizitāti un kā var izdarīt to ko teica epis (max frekvence 30 Mhz)

----------


## dmd

par ko tev nepatika tas links, ko es iemetu? (http://www.myplace.nu/avr/countermeasures/index.htm) viss teju gatavs un priekšā.

protams, ja tu gribi apgūt mikrokontrolierus, tā ir cita lieta, bet tad atkal ir jautājums, par ko tev nepatika  šīs divas saites?
http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?modu ... icle&id=22
http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?modu ... icle&id=16

un beigu beigās vairāk vai mazāk tas, ko teica epis ir parādīts šinī saitē 
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod ... oc2505.pdf

dejavu? 
</rant>

----------


## zzz

Jaja, tvdx, tev toch vajag vienot speekus ar epi, visaa visumaa juusu projektos ir krietnas dveeseliskas liidziibas manaamas.





> un kā var izdarīt to ko teica epis


 Nu tak taa arii dari kaa teica epis. Kaa jau koderu olimpiaades daliibnieks pa fikso iemaacies specifiku, kas uz kontroleri attiecas un drukaa augshaa, aplikaacija no apmeeram vienkaarshaakajaam kaadas vispaar meedz buut.

----------


## Velko

> nu man vajag ar 10 Hz precizitāti un kā var izdarīt to ko teica epis (max frekvence 30 Mhz)


 Hmm... nu parēķināsim variantu, kā Epis teica (pārējos lūdzu pielabot/nokritizēt).

Sorry, drusku "apcirpšu" prasības - ar 3 baigi sūdīgi dalās, tātad max 20 MHz, ar 10 Hz precizitāti:

Mums ir jāvar atšķirt:
f1 = 20 000 000 Hz
f2 = 19 999 990 Hz

Periodi (T = 1/f):
T1 = 0.00000005 s
T2 = 0.0000000500000250000125 s

Mums ir jāspēj pamanīt šāda laika atšķirība (deltaT = T2 - T1):
deltaT = 0.0000000000000250000125 s

Šajā laikā mērošajam taimerim jāpaspēj "aiztikšķēt" vismaz vienu vienību tālāk, tātad šim taimerim jāgriežas vismaz ar frekvenci (f_taim = 1/deltaT):
f_taim = 39 999 980 000 001 Hz - t.i. apmēram 40 THz   ::

----------


## tvdx

OK esmu gatavs pāriet uz PIC ja viņi ir ātrāki bet kānotiek visa tā taimeru būtība u.t.t. 
sorr zzz es sevi nesauktu par koderi jo vienkārši nerakstu... pa lielāko daļu 3 h domāju matemātiski un 2 h rakstu , pielaboju un optimizēju
šeit man programmēt būtu neliekas grūtības jo viss pirms taam jāinicializē (manā mīļajā pascaliņā gan tā nav)

----------


## zzz

Nu ja dikti gribi, paskaalinji arii buutu sarakaajami ij prieksh 8051, ij avriem ij piciem. (Kaut gan neiesaku. Standartaa raksta ieksh C)

A no visa kaa inicializeeshanas un dikti akuraatas pinjkjereeshanaas liidz pat bita liimenim taapat nekur neaizmuksi - taa ir neatnjemama embedded mikrokontroleru programmeeshanas sastaavdalja.

Un ar taimeriem notiek taa, ka tvdx ciitiigi lasa vinjam jau iedotos materiaalus, vai kaadu citu kursu iesaaceejiem mikrokontroleru programmeeshana, pilda patstaaviigos vingrinaajumus tur, un uzdod jautaajumus forumaa tikai tad kad vinjam ir konkreeta probleema, nevis globaala bezfilma.

Un vispaar tvdx, pardon, bet uz dotu momentu tu vienkaarshi zini stipri par maz, lai ko jeedziigu pats sagudrotu. Atkaarto ka nu paaris konstrukcijas 1:1 kaa taas ir pieredzeejushaaki cilveeki uzprojekteejushi, izproti principus un idejas kas tajaas ir bijushas ieliktas un tikai tad meties aplaimot pasauli ar personiskajiem izgudrojumiem. Elektronika nav tik vienkaarsha blocinju sakjibinaashana vienu pie otra kaa vareetu likties peec analogjijas ar veiklu skolas liimenja paskaala rindinju sarakstiishanu vienu otrai pakaljaa.

----------


## Velko

Nav starpības Atmelis vai PICs. Aprēķins, kuru iepriekš veicu bija tīri matemātisks, lai parādītu, ka Epja ideja neies cauri. 

Sīkāk par manis ieteikto "ārējo" taimeri, man iepatikās zzz doma par mērīšanu vienādos laika intervālos. Iegūtais skaitlis sanāk jau gandrīz frekvence, vēl tik vajag šo to piereizināt klāt.

Manuprāt visu padarīšanu varētu uzbūvēt šādi:
Lai nolasītu 30 MHz ar precizitāti līdz 10Hz, mums ir jāsaskaita kā minimums 3 000 000 impulsi un pēc tam jāpaspēj laicīgi nolasīt, kamēr nav aizskaitījies tālāk. Protams, taimera 8 (ne arī 16)  bitos šāds impulsu daudzums neielīdīs, tāpēc ar overflow interruptu skaitam tālāk kādā mainīgajā. Overflow interrupta izpildes laikā taimeris turpina griezties, tā ka kļūda te nerodas.

Viena iespēja - skaitam impulsus 0.1 sekundi. Rezultātu (vismaz zemāko tā baitu) jānolasa ar precizitāti +/- 1 takts, ja procis griežas uz 30MHz. Baigā ķēpa, bet izdarāms.

Cita iespēja - skaitam 1 sekundi. Rezultāta lasīšana jāuztrāpa +/- 10 taktīs - nav nemaz tik traki.

----------


## Epis

> nu man vajag ar 10 Hz precizitāti un kā var izdarīt to ko teica epis (max frekvence 30 Mhz)


 Njā šeit laikam tu esi saprojies jo tādu taimeri uztaisīt kas varētu skaitīt ar tādām frekvencēm tad patiešām vaidzētu tos 40Thz,
bet ja tie 10 Hz ir domāti tā kad skrien taimeris un ar tiem 30Mhz un var noķert laiku ik pēc 10 tikšķiem tad viss kārtībā. tākā kā tu īsti tos 10Hz precizitāti izproti ? 

nu taimeru pagarināšana programmiski no 8;16bit līdz kādiem 24 bitiem domāju ka nav neko grūta, bet galvenais ka man nepatīk tā filozofija ka taimeris jātaisa softwareiski, tik pat labi var pateikt paņemam 2Ghz kādu AMD procesoru un liekam viņam skaitīt laiku, un pārbaudīt vai ir bījis kāds notikums uz kādām ārējām iejam vai nav. es šādu darbību uzskatu kā ļoti nelietderīgu procesora, arī enerģijas resursu šķērdēšanu, jo tas ir tāds darbs kur visu laiku notiek viena un tā pate operācija, un ja šādas darbības notiek visu laiku tad tas ir Hardware darbs, nevis procesora darbs, salīdzinājumam iekš mazas CPLD,fpga var salikt kādus 10-50 taimerus kas skries, fiksēs laika momentus ar kādiem 200-300Mhz, ja grib vairāk tad var nobīdīt ar PLL clock frekvenci, un sadalīt vēl sīkākās daļās un dabūt gādu pāris Ghz taimeri.
Ja kas man nupat ienāca prātā laba ideja par to kā uztaisīt tādu taimeri kas varētu skaitīt 30Mhz frekvencē un ja vaig ik pa 10Hz mazākā kā piemēram 29 999 990 Hz frekvencē, proti ir jāizmanto PLL kas to clock signālu samazinās ar iekšējiem dalītājiem,reizinātājiem un VCO (voltage controlled oscilator) (tas viss ir iekš modernām fpga) un kā referenci kas pārbauda to frekvences precizitāti (ik pēc 1 sekundes) var izmantot kādu stabilāku, precīzāku ārējo oscilātoru, jo tas VCO nebūs neko precīzs.

tātad ir 2 varianti vai nu taisīt taimeri ar fiksētu skaitīšanas frekvenci kādi 20 vai 30Mhz (izmantojam kādu lēto PIC,AVR.
vai arī tādu taimeri kura frekvenci var dinamiski mainīt, pielāgot, lai dabūtu to super precizitāti, tad šeit jāņem fpga, vai ārējos VCO, PLL un tad kruķīt to parametrus. lai dabūtu tādas frekvence skā 29 999 990 Hz  un citas, kuras ģenerēt ar parasto taimeri nav īsti jēga, kā jau tika aprēķināts tad vaidzēs 40Thz clock frekvenci !!

----------


## dmd

epi, davai piemet cik ātri tu varētu uztaisīt šādu counteri no nulles, un cik tas izmaksātu.
tātad skaita frekvences no teiksim 50-30000000hz ar 10hz izšķirtspēju. izvadi uz lcd varam arī ignorēt pagaidām.

----------


## Epis

> epi, davai piemet cik ātri tu varētu uztaisīt šādu counteri no nulles, un cik tas izmaksātu.
> tātad skaita frekvences no teiksim 50-30000000hz ar 10hz izšķirtspēju. izvadi uz lcd varam arī ignorēt pagaidām.


 Ja uz tādu  izšķirtspēju ir spējīga kāda lētā Fpga serijas PLL ar VCO, tad tas ir reāli, to var uztaisīt, bet pagaidām es vēl īsti to nezinu, jo nēsu dziļi skatījies, pētijis tos PLL, un VCO precizitātes, un iespējas, es protams esu ciklonam III programmējis uzstādījis tos PLL dalītājus reizinātājus lai dabūtu kādu konkrēto frekvenci bet tur tā izšķirtspēja man nebīj tik liela, zinu ka tagat šitai Lattice fpga ir labāks VCO, tādēļ kad to var izmantot kā iekšējo Clock, bet ciklonam tas bīj domāts priekš PLL, un ciklons laikam ka bez ārējā kristāla vispār nestrādāja. un vēl jānoskaidro cik dziļā līmenī tos PLL,VCO parametrus varēja dinamiski mainīt, neejo iekšā JTAGā

Man vaidzētu 1 nedēļu lai tā īsti noskaidrotu vai tas ir reāli vai nav uz ciklon III, vai ECP2 (var arī apskatītes spartan 3), un tālāk ja tas ir reāli uz ciklon III tad plati (tādu primitīvu kautvai uz BGA256 varu uztaisīt ļoti ātri (man visi biblotekas faili,shēmas ir) un reāls eksperiments, kodēšana varētu būt uz ? zīmes tādēļ ka es to nēsu kodējis un ja es kautko nēsu darījis tad arī nevaru pateikt cik kas kā. 
bet nu tār reāli ja nav jātaisa PCB tad es varētu to brīnumu uz sava C2 dev.kita palaist

----------


## dmd

zini, es varu pieslēgt frekvenču skaitītāju arī uz sitiena, bet tvdx jau būs jātaisa viss no nulles, un pagaidām izskatās, ka viņš grib to pēc iespējas lētāk. 

bet vispār jau offtopiks drūmākais. 

velko, zzz, kā jums šķiet, ko būtu vislabāk izmantot, lai iegūtu pieņemamu slew rate? ieejas signālam? (latviešu valodā šim ir apzīmējums?)

----------


## abergs

> vajag uzprogramēt frekvences mērītāju 
> taisīšu ar 7 cipariem katraa 7 segmenti
> maz frekvence ko var padot ir 30 Mhz un sinusoīda


 http://www.cqham.ru/lcmeter3.htm
[attachment=0:16bww4f1]lcf.gif[/attachment:16bww4f1]
Nav bijis laika noformēt un arī 950 MHz diapazons nav palaists...

----------


## tvdx

paldies albergs šito jau iepriekš biju domājus izmantot bet vinīgais tas ir ar lcd bet tas maksaa ap 7 ls bet man ir maajaas jau displejs no PSRS kalkulatora ar 8 cipariem (pietikek) un ieekonomējas laba sumiņa

----------


## Vikings

Nep*s santīmus. Nopērc to LCD, uztaisi shēmu un atkritīs kaudze ar nevajadzīgām problēmām. Savādāk pēc šī brīža skatijuma būs liels čakaris bez sakarīga rezultāta.

----------


## Velko

Es gan teiktu - priekš kam vispār displeju. Pumpē datus pa RS232 uz kompi un miers. Varēsi i debug informāciju sūtīt (diez vai viss strādās perfekti ar pirmo piegājienu), i grafikus ar frekvences izmaiņām zīmēt, i kādas komandas aparātam sūtīt (tjipa - pārslēgt režīmus), gan jau vēl kādus pielietojumus izdomāsi. Protams - nesanāks tik skaists un autonoms aparāts, bet vai mēs izstādei vai darbam taisam?

----------


## tvdx

patiesībā taisu transrīverim lai var zināt frekvenci

----------


## Epis

> epi, davai piemet cik ātri tu varētu uztaisīt šādu counteri no nulles, un cik tas izmaksātu.
> tātad skaita frekvences no teiksim 50-30000000hz ar 10hz izšķirtspēju. izvadi uz lcd varam arī ignorēt pagaidām.


 Karoči bišķi sajaucu, proti sajaucu frekvences skaitīšanu ar ģenerēšanu.

Bet ar skaitīsānu ir tā ka viss ir atkarīgs no tā cik lielu laika intervālu atvēl tai skaitīšanai, proti ja vajag rezultātu pēc 1 sekundes tad šādu skaitītaju var uztaisīt ar Lētāko CPLD ar 32 macrocelliem (kadi 1.5$) (vai arī uzlodēt no Loģikas shēmām, proti ar parastu 25bit counteri kas skaita līdz 33'554'432 vaidzētu pietikt  ::  un tad pēc 1 sekundes būs frekvences ātrums  ::  

Problēmas sākās tad ja grib to frekvenci noteikt ar lielāku ātrumu par to 1 sekundi, piemēram mums jānosaka 20Mhz un 19'999'990 Hz ar ātrumu 1ms (1Khz) tad tai skaitīšanas frekvencei (ar kādu ietu taimera pūlkstenis) būs jābūt 10x lielākai jeb 200Mhz, bet tos 10Hz varēs izškirt ar 0.1sekundes ātrumu ja taimeris būs 20Mhz.
Tākā augot noteikšanas ātrumam aug arī taimera frekvence. un sarežģitība. tākā pirms taisa kādu ierīci ir arī jāpasaka kāds ir Maximālais laiks rezultāta iegūšanai.

----------


## tvdx

max laiks ir tāds lai ar aci nevarētu pamanīt ka midžinās
kādu laiciņu atpakaļ domāju taisīt ar šitiem čipiem:  	 SN74HC393  viens tik 20 sant maksaa  argusā var dabūt un 8 biti ar vienu lai dabūtu 16 vaig 2 un 32 vaig 4  un ar 32 bitiem pilnīgi pietiek lai ierakstītu vērtību kas nepārsniedz 30000000 nebūs vairāk par latu  tik kā to bināro kodu pārveidot ciparos ? tur aiziet draieri un kontrolieri latos katrs!!!

----------


## dmd

arī varētu būt derīga ideja. man sanāk, ka 3mhz var ietilpināt 22bitos. tas nozīmē, ka paralēli nolasīt to varēs teju jebkura atmega ar 32 i/o piemēram atmega16, kas maksā nedaudz zem diviem latiem. vienīgais jautājums, kā apturēt to skaitītāju uz nolasīšanas brīdi. arī darbības ar 22 bitiem nav diezko ērtas, bet tas varētu būt risināms. 

bet par izmaksām cepties ir lieki. elektronika ir samērā dārgs hobijs, itsevišķi sākumā, kad pieejamo detaļu bāze ir maza.ar to jārēķinās.

----------


## Velko

Nu, binary uz 7-segment čipam arī neko daudz vairāk nevajadzētu maksāt. Ar 6 tādiem var 24 bitus par cipariem pārveidot. Tikai viena bēda - rezultāts būs hexā  :: 

Protams, lai laicīgi apturētu skaitīšanu tāpat kāds kontrolieris būs vajadzīgs. Galu galā - tas pats vien sanāk...

----------


## dmd

man ir jautājums, tīri teorētisks.

nevar diez izdarīt tā, ka ar vienu kontroliera kāju slēgā tranzistoru pirms skaitītājiem. 
skaiāmais laika posms-2 tikšķi -->aizveram trani. uz skaitītājiem paliek pēdējais rezultāts
nolasam pinus. resetojam taimeri, resetojam skaitītāju un atveram trani. 
nākamā nolasīšana notiek laika posms-4 tikšķi (divi, ko nokavējām resetojot skaitītāju, un divi, kamēr mainīsies kāja, kas aizver trani.

----------


## tvdx

tā bija darīts pāris gatavajās shēmās bet nu jaa nolasiit jau var veertiibu ar atmega 16 kurai 32 IO bet vel takš vaidzees izvadam vismaz 14

----------


## dmd

nu, ja jau gribās sarežģīt dzīvi, tad ir vismaz 3 varianti "epis style"

konstruējam astoņus bitus platu busu un ielasam pa kārtai. (daudz detaļu)
ņemam divus mcu. viens skaita laiku, otrs rāda uz ekrāna  (mazāk detaļu, bet tikpat čž)
augstākos bitus, kas mainās lēnāk skaitam mcu, zemākos ielasam no counteriem. (izskatās, ka šitā varētu panākt labu precizitāti, nenoslogojot mcu tik ļoti)

vienkāršākais variants... uztaisīt jau gatavu no jau iedotajiem linkiem.

----------


## tvdx

par tiem gatvavajiem- nosacījums ka šinī projektā "nezogu" gatavas shēmas un kodus  :: 
a var ar vienu dual counter un kaut vai to 8051 čipu uztaisīt simple
1)palaiž 1.countieri  uz noteiktu laiku kurā nevar pārsniegt 16
2)aptur  1.countieri un palaiž 2.countieri 
3)nolasa datus tādā pat laikā un aprēķina frekvenci cik precīzi jau var noteikt(laika novienādošanu uztaisa ar delay)
4)reseto 1.countieri
5)aptur 2.countieri un paiž 1. countieri
6)nolasa datus no 2. countiera
7)izdara apreekinus un taalaak ideja jau skaidra

----------


## Velko

> par tiem gatvavajiem- nosacījums ka šinī projektā "nezogu" gatavas shēmas un kodus 
> a var ar vienu dual counter un kaut vai to 8051 čipu uztaisīt simple
> 1)palaiž 1.countieri  uz noteiktu laiku kurā nevar pārsniegt 16
> 2)aptur  1.countieri un palaiž 2.countieri 
> 3)nolasa datus tādā pat laikā un aprēķina frekvenci cik precīzi jau var noteikt(laika novienādošanu uztaisa ar delay)
> 4)reseto 1.countieri
> 5)aptur 2.countieri un paiž 1. countieri
> 6)nolasa datus no 2. countiera
> 7)izdara apreekinus un taalaak ideja jau skaidra


 Varēt jau var, bet precizitāte būs 4-bitu, t.i. 1/16 no 30MHz jeb 1.875 MHz. Ja gribi 30MHz +/- 10Hz, nepieciešami vismaz 22 biti.

----------


## tvdx

ok tad ar tiem 22 bitiem jaataisa vai kaads nevareetu sheemas uzmetumu iemest?

----------


## zzz

Eeeee, nekaa nebij, bez kraapshanaas. Pats tak teici ka netaisies izmantot sveshas sheemas un kodus, nu tad ziimee pats.

Buusi uzziimeejis, vari likt sheit, paskatiisimies, paanalizeesim, iet taa lieta vai nee.

----------


## tvdx

uzzīmēju skaitītāju no kura datus var nolasīt ar proci(-em)

šitas strādās kā nākas??? un kādus čipus labāk izmantot
tranzistorus domāju lietot: BC368

----------


## dmd

nē.
NB. gulēts ir maz un ja es rakstu kautko episku vai vienkārši dumju sitiet uzreiz.

pa tiešo 24 bitos ietilpst 16'777'215 tātad jāliek vēl kautkas priekšā. es liktu dekādes (10) counteri, to visu izdalot ar matemātiski ērto 10. pēctam pietiktu ar 22 bitiem.
tālākais. tie 22 biti piepildītos ar 3'000'000 sekundes laikā pie 30mhz. ja mēs mēram teiksim sekundes desmitdaļu, tad pie 30mhz piepildītos tikai  19biti.

a traņi tur kāpēc ira?

----------


## tvdx

domāju nolasīt 1/10 sek tad ar 24 bitiem pietiek un 10 hz precizitāte rokā
traņi paredzēti lai gadījumā kad patreizējais countieris ir "pilns" pieskaita vienu bitu nākošajam
Q1=11111111=>Q2:=Q2+1
Q2=11111111=>Q3:=Q3+1
pa lielāko daļu 8 AND čipi nav gana ātri  :: 
vel jāievieto viena izeja no mikroprocesora ar kuru resetot skaitītājus un vienu ar kurus viņus enablot

----------


## next

Šitam tredam vieta elektronikas pamatos

----------


## Velko

Pamatā doma pareiza. Ar 0.1 sekundi pietiek. Ir gan nākošā problēma - precīzi nomērīt to 0.1 sekundi - nedrīkstam kļūdīties vairāk par 1/30 000 000 no sekundes.

Par traņiem - counteriem mēdz būt arī carry-out kāja, kas tieši domāta barošanai nākamajā counterī.

----------


## ansius

Offtopic:  mākoņu stumšana beidzas tad kad smagi aplaužas. Ceru ka tik tālu neaizies....

http://lea.hamradio.si/~s57nan/ham_radi ... /fcl2.html

un miers

----------


## jeecha

Atsevishkju tranzistoru ieejas signaala iesleegshanai nemaz nevaidzees - parasti visiem skaitiitaaju chipiem ir arii "Clock Enable" pins.

Tavaa sheemaa tie tranzistori ir pilniigi lieki - skaitiitaajus TAA nekaskaadee. 8 kaartu binaarajaa skaitiitaajaa uz Q8 pina frekvence buus F/256, kas arii ir tas ko tu gribi barot iekshaa naakamajaa skaitiitaajaa (ja skaitiitaajs skaita paarejas no 1 uz 0, kaa to dara lielaakaa dalja skaitiitaaju). Par piesleegshanu pie mikrokontroliera - ir skaitiitaaji kuriem iekshaa ir 3-state buferi (piemeeram 74HC590), kas ljautu vairaaku skaitiitaaju izejas sasleegt kopaa un ielasiit rezultaatu peec kaartas lietojot tikai 8 ieejas pinus (un protams dazhus izejas pinus lai iesleegtu konkreeto skaitiitaaju "Output Enable"). Taapat var lietot skaitiitaajus bez buferiem un izejaa katram pielikt oktaalu 3-state buferi (piemeeram 74HC244), visu buferu izejas sasleegt kopaa un ar iesleedzot konkreetaa bufera izejas atkal nolasiit visus skaitiitaajus peec kaartas lietojot 8 pinus (protams garanteejot ka NEKAD vienlaiciigi nebuus iesleegts vairaak par vienu buferi).

Signaalu skaitiitaaji uz plikiem PICiem lieto iebuuveetos (vai arii aareejos ::  pre-scalerus, jo PIC (un pieljauju ka arii lielaakaa dalja citu mikrokontrolieru) nespeej skaitiit signaalus kas ir lielaaki par vinju takts frekvenceem (konkreeti prieksh PICiem Fosc/2, kur Fosc ir galvenaa oscilatora frekvence).

Protams lietojot aareejos skaitiitaajus un buferus no pasha mikrokontroliera ir diezgan maza jeega - vieniigais vinja darbs buutu padot Reset un Enable signaalus skaitiitaajiem, nolasiit rezultaatu un paraadiit to uz kautkaa. Tikpat labi vareetu arii iztikt bez mikrokontroliera, lietot BCD skaitiitaajus kopaa ar BCD->7segmenti dekoderiem un pa taisno darbineet LED indikatoru  ::

----------


## dmd

velko, nav tik traki, jau pie 1/100000 daļas kļūda kļūst diezgan nenozīmīga

ansius, tevis dotais links neatbilst specifikācijām. lasi tēmu.

----------


## Velko

> velko, nav tik traki, jau pie 1/100000 daļas kļūda kļūst diezgan nenozīmīga


 Piekrītu, ka būs diezgan nenozīmīga. Tomēr autors grib dabūt 10 Hz ūberprecizitāti. Mērot 0.1 sek, tas nozīmē - līdz pēdējam taimera tikšķim. Vai arī es kautkur esmu sapinies savā domu gājienā?

----------


## tvdx

ja nemaldos tad ar pescaleri zūd precizitāte jo frekvence tiek dalīta
plānoju izmantot 2x74HC404 tie ir 12 stage binary counter tātad vajadzēs tikai 2 un sapratu arī to kāpēc var iztikt bez traņiem bet vienu diemjžēl vajadzēs-viņam nav enable pina tad pie frekvences ieejas vajadēs pievienot traNi uz kura bāzes pievados signālu vaI palaist impulsu skaitīšanu vai nē
uzzīmēju arī shēmu:

----------


## next

Ar preskaleri precizitāte zūd tikai tiem kas to nemāk atjaunot.
Internets pilns ar risinājumiem šitām ciparu skalām.
Pat jādomā nekas nav.

----------


## tvdx

bat vai   straadaa?

----------


## Vikings

Tranzistoru varētu novietot savādāk. Drīzāk lai ieejā signāls ienāk cuar rezistoru un tranzistors to vajadzības gadījumā norauj uz zemi. Neuzticos šitādam tranzistora slēgumam.

----------


## tvdx

ja lieku caur rezistoru tad var nepamanīt impulsu

----------


## Vikings

Kā pēc gan? Un vispār jau visai sistēmai uz 74XX mikrenēm barošana parasti ir 5V...

----------


## Epis

> Tikpat labi vareetu arii iztikt bez mikrokontroliera, lietot BCD skaitiitaajus kopaa ar BCD->7segmenti dekoderiem un pa taisno darbineet LED indikatoru


 Beidzot pareizs domu gājiens, proti 1na 64 macrocell CPLD kā piemēram šī Xilinx  XCR 3064 XL - 10PC44C  PLCC-44 paka var mierīgi salodēt pat PCB netaisot no Distrelect kataloga 5.55eiro, LTP programmeri uzlodēsi pats, softi iet pa velti un iekšā ieliksi 25bit taimeri + To Displeju dekoderi, un miers lieta darīta, turklāt šitas zvērs tev varēs skaitīt frekvence skautvai  līdz 150Mhz mierīgi (nēsu skatījies specifikācijās bet iespējams ka tā frekvence varātu daudz,daudz lielāka)

Tātad šī varianta +:
minimāls detaļu skaits.
iespēja pārprogrammēt,mainīt loģiku un tās finkcionalitāti,(eksperimentēt,testēt bez lodēšanas) loģikas daudzums 64celi domāju ka ir pietiekoš.
ļoti liels max ātrums (salīdzinot ar mikrokontrollieriem un 74xxx loģikas čipiem).
Stabila darbība, mazāk iespejas kautko sačakarēt,nočakarēt, zems energo patēriņš (mazāks par 8bit MCU + ārējiem loģikas čipiem) var iet mierīgi uz beterijas.

----------


## tvdx

kur lai to čipu nopērk latvijā? un precīzi cik viņa maksā?

----------


## tvdx

> Kā pēc gan? Un vispār jau visai sistēmai uz 74XX mikrenēm barošana parasti ir 5V...


 var nepamanīt gadījumā ja impulsu voltāža ir uz minimālo kādu čips pamana
lasot dokunemtāciju izrādās ka to čipu var baot no 2 līdz 6 V un viss augstākās frekvences iegūst tieši uz 6 V(brīnumi ne,izrādās pirms zīmēju palasiju dokumentāciju  ::  )

----------


## zzz

> uz 6 V(brīnumi ne,izrādās pirms zīmēju palasiju dokumentāciju  )


 Palasiit jau varbuut palasiiji, abet vienu soliiti taalaak gan nepadomaaji. Kontroleris ar daudzajiem portiem ta diezvai gan buus tik pofigistisks pret baroshanu (5 volti standarts) un iefigachiit vinjam 6 voltus ieejaas vareetu buut mazliet neveseliigi. (Nu staav jau tur aizsardziibas diodes parasti, bet, hmmm, kaut kaads baisi partizaanisks projekteeshanas stilinsh jums veidojas, tvdx) 

Krieviem ir taads termins radioGubitel' , nu ja krievu valodu nesaproti, tad taa sharms tev ies secen.  ::

----------


## tvdx

ok varu nomest barošanu līdz 5 V zem 29.7 Mhz ātrums jau nenokritīs.....
nesaprotu kasd tas par stiliņu......
man tāds stiliņš ir arī dzīvē

----------


## zzz

> iespēja pārprogrammēt,mainīt loģiku un tās finkcionalitāti,(eksperimentēt,testēt bez lodēšanas) loģikas daudzums 64celi domāju ka ir pietiekoš.


 Fig, beerninj epi, tu ar saviem cikloniem kjeemojoties tak iisteniibaa nevienu taupiigu (vai straadaajoshu  ::  ) dizainu nihrena nekad taisiijis neesi.

Sobstvenno pats frekvences skaitiitaajs 6 dekaades + 2 biti  - 6x4+2 = 26 celles

Meeriishanas laika intervaals arii ar kaut ko jaasaskaita - atkariigs no izmantotaas takts frekvences, bet nu pienjemsim liidz kaadas 20 celles

Un tagad saakas iistie prieki - dinamiskaa indikaacija!  ::  Kas noziimee ka vispirmaam kaartaam vajadziigas veel 26 celles kaa rezerves atminja kuraa glabaat saskaitiito un veel kaada sauja taa visa vadiishanai. Un ar to pashu arii iestaajas neglaabjams finishss dziljos miinusos  - par iisu beerninj epi ar 64 celleem, samuldeejies esi.  :: 

Ojaa, ja gribaas kropliiti aparaatu ar suudiigu izskatu un funkcionalitaati, tad varbuut ar krietnu jaashanos vareetu iemurkjiit arii 64 cellees - upureejot rezerves atminju un rezultaataa ieguustot displeju, kursh smuki jauki aciimredzami mirkskjinaas, jo ir jaadzeesh nost meeriishanas intervaala laikaa (0.1 sekunde pie gribeetaas izskjirtspeejas 10 Hz - to ar aci vai ku labi var redzeet)

----------


## tvdx

tad to no 2 čipiem skaitītāju tādu var taisīt?
vel pie šitā nāks klāt   	 ATMEGA8535-16PU    čips kurš caur atlikšo portu komunicēs ar displeja vadības čipu ,resetos skaitītājus un enablos skaitīšanu
a man visur polaritātes ir kā nākas?

----------


## zzz

var taisiit ja dikti gribaas tieshi taa.

Kas domaats ar polaritaateem?

Kaa arii Vikings tev jau aizraadiija par tranzistoru. TAAADS iesleegums kaa ziimeetajaa sheemaa vienkaarshi nestraadaas.

Ja nav skaidrs termins partizaanisms, tad varbuut muusdienu tv paaudzei saprotamaaks buus makgaiverisms. Tikai elektronika makgaiverismus nemiil un nepiedod.

----------


## tvdx

sapratu par to partizānismu un tāds diemžēl esmu arī citās jomās... ok to ttani varo pieslēgt paralēli aiz rezistora bet kāpēc tas nestrādās tā kā esmu ielicis?

----------


## Epis

Nu jā ar 64 celiem pietiek tad ja LED displeyu skaits ir līdz 3, ja vairāk tad jānem 128cels.
Ja grib tos 24bitus uzlaist uz 6šiem 7seg Led displejiem (attēlot visus ciparus tad noteikti ka vaidzēs vairāk loģikas, jo es te atradu un iesviedu BCD to 7segnment kodu (tas kods tikai attēlos decimālosciparus, priekš Hex tur ir jāpieraksta klāt vēl 6 CASE Statement rindas ar pārējiem cipariem kā 10;11;12;13;14;15; ar attiecīgo displeja bitu kombināciju! 
un pašreizējais variats aizņem 7 macro Cells, bet pilnais Hex varētu aizņemt kādus 11 Cels un ja ir 6 LED displeyi tad vaidzēs 66Cels vien priekš 6 Hex - 70-segnment dekoderiem, tātad reāli vaidzēs ņemt 128 Cels CPLD, vai FPGA lai šito visu uztaisītu.
un tad ja loģika aiziet virs 128celiem tad jāņem kāda no jaunajām CPLD kā Max II (mazākā ir ar 256 celiem) maksā 6$, vai arī var ņemt kādu mazākā tilpuma Fpga, kā Actel A3P015-QNG68 (348 VersaTiles (D-Flip-Flop), jeb Typical Equivalent Macrocells  128, iet pa 7.4$ mouserā (tā ir flash fpga, pirmā 1$ fpga, kas mazumtirdzniecībā ka redzat maksā 7.4$, bet lativjā ja tādu kāds rigotu tad viņa noteikti ka maksātu kādus 8Ls   ::  ).

tākā ja ir tikai kādi 3 LEd disleyi tad ar 64 celliem pilnīgi pietiek (ierakstītes var)


Šeit mans test kods ko Quartusā fiksi uzsviedu priekš bināriem cipariem.


```
LIBRARY IEEE;
USE IEEE.STD_LOGIC_1164.ALL;
entity CPLD_led_driver is
 PORT (
BCD_IN:IN STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(3 DOWNTO 0);
Clock100ms: IN std_logic;
SEG_OUT:OUT STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(6 DOWNTO 0)); 
end CPLD_led_driver;

Architecture BCD of CPLD_led_driver is

Begin
process(BCD_IN)
begin
	if rising_edge(clock100ms) then
		case BCD_IN is
			when X"0" => SEG_OUT<= "0111111";
			when X"1" => SEG_OUT<= "0000110";
			when X"2" => SEG_OUT<= "1011011";
			when X"3" => SEG_OUT<= "1001111";
			when X"4" => SEG_OUT<= "1100110";
			when X"5" => SEG_OUT<= "1101101";
			when X"6" => SEG_OUT<= "1111101";
			when X"7" => SEG_OUT<= "0000111";
			when X"8" => SEG_OUT<= "1111111";
			when X"9" => SEG_OUT<= "1101111";
			when others => SEG_OUT<= "0000000";
		end case;
	end if;
end process;
End BCD;
```

----------


## zzz

tvdx, triis lietas

- jau ljenjins teica maaciities maaciities un veelreiz maaciities. Graamatinjas un interneta materiaalus. Obligaati pildiit patstaaviigos uzdevumus. 

- sameklee kaadu elektronikas simulaacijas zoftu un pamodelee savas sheemas. (briidinaajums - modeleeshanas ne vienmeer ir 100% taisniiba) 

- iegaadaajies maketplati un paarbaudi taas dziivee

Attieciibaa uz tranzistora sleegumu:

1. tev visaas sheemaas kaut kaa iipatneeji nepiedalaas neviens rezistors. Tas taapeec ka rezistori ir bezjeedziigas detaljas, kuras tikai samazina signaalu, vai ka rezistori jau taadi nieki vien ir un katrs var piedomaat tos klaat peec personiskaas maakslinieciskaas gaumes? Ne viena, ne otra pieeja nebuus diezko produktiiva.

2. sokraatiskais jautaajums - un kur ziimeetajaa slegumaa paliek tranzistora baazes straava, hmmm, hmmm, piemeeram?

----------


## zzz

> un pašreizējais variats aizņem 7 macro Cells, bet pilnais Hex varētu aizņemt kādus 11 Cels un ja ir 6 LED displeyi tad vaidzēs 66Cels


 epi beerninj, tu tak esi debiils.  ::  kaads sakars hexam ar izmeriitaas frekvences atteeloshanu?? Shifreetu displeju plaano?

Un jaa, pojeehalo meetaashanaas ar 66 celleem. Populaara ilustraacija, ka epis ir fundamentaali nespeejiigs racionaalu dizainu uztaisiit un vispaar nevisai apjeedz ko pats samurgo.  ::

----------


## tvdx

teicu ka varu ielikt arii rezistoru piem 470 Omi(mazāk nebūtu labi jo signāls vairāk aizietu uz frekvences skaitītāju nevis un modulatoru)

----------


## Vikings

Tu ceri, ka pa taisno varēsi barot skaitītājā radiosignālu? man jau liekas, ka tur būs vajadzīgi vēl kādi buferi pa starpai, kas atdalīs ciparu daļu no radio daļas, pie tam sadio signālu visdrīzāk vajadzēs pastiprināt, jo tam būs pārāk maza amplitūda lai loģika to uztvertu kā reālu signālu.

----------


## karloslv

jā, tvdx, laikam par emitera atkārtotājiem un lauktranzistoriem neesi dzirdējis, kur nu vēl par jēdzienu ieejas pretestība. man kaut kā rodas tāda pati sajūta kā zzz, ka rezistors tev nozīmē kaut kādu traucēkli

----------


## tvdx

barošu pa taisno no signālģeeneratora...
un kā tad tās pakāpes uzmontēt?

----------


## ansius

Nu ja tev ir jautājums kā buferpakāpi taisīt tad tev nespīd neko reālu uzbūvēt. pietiek te mākoņus stumdīt, uz zemi nolaidies un nosauc kaut pāris lietas ko no nulles esi uztaisījis un kas darbojas.

----------


## Epis

> un pašreizējais variats aizņem 7 macro Cells, bet pilnais Hex varētu aizņemt kādus 11 Cels un ja ir 6 LED displeyi tad vaidzēs 66Cels
> 
> 
>  epi beerninj, tu tak esi debiils.  kaads sakars hexam ar izmeriitaas frekvences atteeloshanu?? Shifreetu displeju plaano?
> 
> Un jaa, pojeehalo meetaashanaas ar 66 celleem. Populaara ilustraacija, ka epis ir fundamentaali nespeejiigs racionaalu dizainu uztaisiit un vispaar nevisai apjeedz ko pats samurgo.


 Ko tu tur mūldi, kāda vaina Hex attēlam, faktiski ts kods ko es tur ieliku attēlo Hex ciparus, jo lai attēlotu BCD(binary coded decimal) ciparus vaig papildus Binary to BCD konvertieri un es šeit netā atradu paraug kodu kā dabūt  decimālos ciparu sakodētus Binārajā (4 bitos) tā lai pa taisno varētu saslēgt ar to 7segment displey Loģikas kodu (barot tam iekšā) un šeit kodi


```
---------------------------------------------------------------------
--	ONLY MODIFY THE INDICATED SECTION OF THIS FILE
---------------------------------------------------------------------
library IEEE;
use IEEE.std_logic_1164.all;
use IEEE.std_logic_arith.all;
use IEEE.std_logic_unsigned.all;

entity bcd_1_adder is
    port (
        A: in STD_LOGIC_VECTOR (3 downto 0);
        B: in STD_LOGIC_VECTOR (3 downto 0);
        C_IN: in STD_LOGIC;
        SUM: out STD_LOGIC_VECTOR (3 downto 0);
        C_OUT: out STD_LOGIC
    );
end bcd_1_adder;

--algorithm 
-- If A + B <= 9 then -- assume both A and B are valid BCD numbers 
-- RESULT = A + B ; 
-- CARRY = 0 ; 
-- else 
-- RESULT = A + B + 6 ; 
-- CARRY = 1; 
-- end if ; 

architecture bcd_1_adder_arch of bcd_1_adder is

begin

	--BCD adder logic
	process (A,B,C_IN)
	begin
	
	--ADD YOUR LOGIC HERE

	end process;
	
end bcd_1_adder_arch;
```

 Vispār šitā Loģikas lieta priekš iesācēja laikam ka ir pārāk sarežģita tāpēc nopērc kādu 4-8bit counteri un saslēdz ar kādu lēto MCU un perjodiski nolasi countera datus uztaisi iekšējo skaitītāju, lai palielinātu countera lielumu un tad bināro kodu konvertē BCD formātā un dod savam 7segmetnt LED dispejam, labāk būtu vispār paņemt kādu normālu LCD ar kādiem 8 cipariem, nevis likt tos induviduālos ciparu LED.

----------


## tvdx

veselu kaudzi detektouztvērejus
3 Barošanas blokus
veselu kaudzi nesimetriskos multivibratorus
4 transrīverīšus u nezināamas frekvences datu pāraidei
atslēgām un kaķim pēlēšanas raidītājus

----------


## ansius

> 4 transrīverīšus u nezināamas frekvences datu pāraidei


 ē man patīk. mož man uztaisīt pastiprinātāju nezināmas frekvences pastiprināšanai?  ::

----------


## tvdx

nezinu frekvenci kurā strādā bet straadaa kondensators konturam zaļš ar uzrakstu 104J spole- 120 vij uz 8mm feriita stieņa ar vara stiepli 0,2 mm vari rēķināt ja vēlies

----------


## zzz

> kāda vaina Hex attēlam, faktiski ts kods ko es tur ieliku attēlo Hex ciparus,


 Vaina nekaada. Toties ir pluss - ilustree epja debiilismu.  ::  Skaidroju uz pirkstiem - aparaats domaats frekvences meeriishanai dazhaadiem meerkjiem. Un ja tvdz nav citplaneetietis ar 16 pirkstiem un heksadecimaalo skaitiishanas sisteemu kopsh beerniibas vai geeks ar patalogjisku ziimeeshanaas tieksmi, tad atainot frekvenci heksaa ir baigi neerti un totaali muljkjiigi.

>jo lai attēlotu BCD(binary coded decimal) ciparus vaig papildus Binary to BCD konvertieri 

Jo taalaak, jo es vairaak impreseejos epja dizaina potencees.  ::  beerninj epi, ja tev buutu  kaut minimaala sajeega... Jebkursh sapraatiigs cilveeks tak skaitiis uzreiz ar dekaadeem, nevis binaari, ietaupot paaris celles un peec tam izskjiezhot daudz vairaaak paarkodeejot binaaro uz BCD. Nolohojies monumentaali.  ::  


>Vispār šitā Loģikas lieta priekš iesācēja laikam ka ir pārāk sarežģita

Vo, beerninj epi, beidzot pareizs domas gaajiens. Reti gan, vai ku reti gadaas tavos sacereejumos. Un to ka vinja ir paaraak sarezhgjiita iesaaceejam, smuki ilustreeja tevis pasha sapinkjereeshanaas tajaa.

----------


## tvdx

ok palasiju par preskaleriem varētu taisīt ar tādu....
vai nevarētu kāds iemest piemēra kodu ar preskaleriem
vai esd kad būvēšu staciju vajadzēs arī kodu šitai iekārtai katram čipam?
a kā ar programmera shēmām?

----------


## Epis

No sākuma izlem kādu čipu lietosi, un tad prasi, vai pameklē forumā tā programmera shēmu, PIC, un AVR programmeru shēmas ir šeit pat formā atrodamas, ar CPLD (no alteras) arī varētu būt, bet citiem ražotājiem jāskatās google

Es iesaku tev darīt tā paņem kādu 4-8bit taimeri,counteri (loģikas čipu kas skaitīs tev to frekvenci, un tad ar 4-8 datu līnijām nolasi to  ar MCU un tad apstrādā to informāciju tālāk arMCU, ja nemāki programmēt MCU tad nopērc kādu no tiem Decade counteriem +BCD 7segment displej dokoderi vienā čipā, šeit links uz Texas instrument Decade counteriem 
http://focus.ti.com/paramsearch/docs...llingPage=null
(vienīgi viņu max count frekvence ir 6Mhz (parastais TI dacade counteris SN74390 4bit iet ar 35Mhz un tad paņem šādus te 6gabalus + 7-segment dekoderus 6gab un salodē to visu. nebūs nekas jākodē vienīgi pasmagi jālodē.

jāsaka tā ka parastais Binārais TI counteris kā SN74ALS161B 4bit maximāli iet tikai uz 40Mhz !!.

Teikšu kā ir es nupat tikai uzināju ka tāds Decade counteris vispār eksistē. un tad ja izmanto tādu iekš CPLD tad 64 macro celiem pietiek visam.

----------


## zzz

> Teikšu kā ir es nupat tikai uzināju ka tāds Decade counteris vispār eksistē. un tad ja izmanto tādu iekš CPLD tad 64 macro celiem pietiek visam.


 Taks, prijeehalji. Jopcik fpga un logjikas speciaalists epis... Kliinika.

A vot shito te savu zajavu ka 64 celles pietiek visam, nje slabo buus dziivee pieraadiit? Atgaadinu darba uzdevumu: frekvences meeriitaajs liidz 30 MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz, dinamiskaa indikaacija uz 7segmentu led matricaam, veelams smuka, bez pauziiteem 0.1 sek. Met tik kaulinjus kopaa ar tvdx un pa abiem uztaisiet, tos dazhus eiro jau kaa nebuut atradiisiet. Nodemonstree savu cpld kodeeshanas spicumu, beerninj epi, nevis fendereetus koda gabalinjus.

Peec tam vareesiet tirgot savu frekvences meeriitaaja produktu visiem gribeetaajiem ( nu, man gan ir aizdomas ka gribeetaaji dos priekshroku meeriitaajiem uz kontroleriem, leetaakiem un ar labaaku funkcionalitaati, bet tas nu taa)

----------


## Epis

Šādas diskusījas kur autors īsti nezin ko grib taisīt prasti ātri vai vēlu aiziet Oftopā, jo ir pārāk daudz variantu un versiju kas kā, un ko kā taisīt, vai vispār netaisīt, un nopirkt gatavu. 

oftops.
man liekās ka tu ZZZ nēsi īpaši gudrāks par manīm vienīgi tu savu nezināšanu slēp, bet es atzīstos ka kautko arī pa retam nezinu.jo visu zināt nekad nevar, vienmēr būs kāds kas zinās par tevīm kautko vairāk,labāk un tevi saliks, tākā netēlo ka zini visu par visu.

Es esu lasījis pāris rakstus ka gudri inženieri ar pieredzi ļoti bierži mēdz savu nezināšanu slēpt , izmantojot visas metodes kas vien ir piejamas, kā izdomāt kautko fiksi uz vietas, kādus neskaidrus terminus, vai arī sāk ūdeni liet un novirzās no tēmas (kā politiķi) un šādus runātājus, tēlotājus prasti ātri vai vēlu pieķer. un tad nekas cits neatliek kā nokaunēties.
manprāt pateikt ka kautko nezinu ir labāka izeja no situācijas nekā  kautko samelot un tēlot ka zini, jo ja atklās patiesību tad kauns būs daudz lielāks nekā tajā gadījumā ja pats atzīsties ka kautko nezini.

----------


## zzz

beerninj epi, atkaartoju - esi speejiigs pieraadiit realitaatee savu skaljo pazinjojumu par 64 cellju pietiekamiibu vajadziigajam meerkjim?

Kaa arii par taam tavaam stulbiibu atziishanaam - oiiiii, tev veel taals celjsh tur staigaajams.  ::  Visas muuzhiigo un superefektiivo dzineeju epopejas, neiedomaajami krutais virtuaalais cnc uttt. Praktiski absoluutais vairums epja sacereejumu sheitan ir muljkjiibas, atzinis to vinsh ir tikai par ljoti nebuutisku dalju.

----------


## Velko

> ... izmantojot visas metodes kas vien ir piejamas, kā izdomāt kautko fiksi uz vietas, kādus neskaidrus terminus, vai arī sāk ūdeni liet un novirzās no tēmas...


 Kurš nu to būtu rakstījis... kapacitātors...

----------


## dmd

mums vajag moderatora intervenci.

----------


## tvdx

vinchi nepakustinaas pirksinjus 
vispaar vai tik vinsh nedomaaja ka buus baigi krutais kaa leonardo da vinchi  bet tas noziimeeja Leonardo no vinchi pilseetas....

----------


## Vikings

Tu neesi biš saspiedies tā beztēmā blatojot?

----------


## dmd

ai, tēma jau aizgājusi uz elli, tākā var arī iespamot.

pēc manām necilajām domām šitie abi kadri epis un tvdx ar savu ņemšanos rada vairāk neērtības, nekā labumu.

----------


## karloslv

es to uztveru tā - tas ir visu pārējo pacietības un nervu sistēmas stabilitātes treniņš. grūti iedomāties tādus jefiņus dzīvē - varbūt internets dod kaut kādu papildus impulsu.

----------


## Vikings

Vismaz forums nenomirst. Ja katru dienu iet kaut mazproduktīvas diskusijas vismaz ir iemesls ieskatīties kas jauns. Savādāk skaties, skaties kā nav tā nav nekā jauna un ar laiku jau aizmirstas, ka forums vispār ir...

----------


## Epis

KO es ? 
es neko, tikai ieteicu alternatīvu variantu, proti MCU vietā paņemt CPLD, un tad ZZZ sāka kasīties, šitas slikti, tas slikti, tas nepatīk.

A kāds šai topikā ir vispār kautko labāku ieteicis par mani ? 

ZZZ laikam ka vispār nav neko ieteicis !

ja gribi ZZZ izcelties tad labāk pasaki ko pats esi elektronikā uztaisījis, un vai tas vispār kādreiz ir strādājis  ::  




> ... izmantojot visas metodes kas vien ir piejamas, kā izdomāt kautko fiksi uz vietas, kādus neskaidrus terminus, vai arī sāk ūdeni liet un novirzās no tēmas...
> 
> 
>  Kurš nu to būtu rakstījis... kapacitātors...


 kapacitātors jau nav neskaidrs termins, tas ir latviskotais angļu vārds, pa tiešo, no kura es varis atrast nevaru.

30Mhz digitālais frekvences skaitītājs, digitālo signālu oscils priekš manis ir pa vieglu, mana jaunā ideja ir apskatīties vai var uztaisīt 2.5Ghz oscilu uz fpga LVDS,LVPECL 700-800Mbps IO piniem proti lai varētu ieskatīties PCIe-X1 interfeisā  :: , vot to es saucu par izaicinājumu, un grūti uztaisāmu lielu, pagaidām es vēl neko šajā lietā nezinu, (tagat skatos,apgūstu jauno ispLEVER programmu, vēl nav Aldec simulātors novilkts, un būs laikam jāsāk lietot,tasiīt VHDL testbench faili priekš simulātora, jo tur laikam ka ar citādies nevar  :: , bet par šito Ghz signālu ķeršanu es noskaidrošu, un ja tas būs reāli tad kas zin varbūt ka iemēgināšu.

----------


## zzz

> A kāds šai topikā ir vispār kautko labāku ieteicis par mani ?


 Jaaaaa, tas bija jaudiigs pazinjojums.  ::  


Un taatad beerninsh epis shai topikaa ir piekjerts samuldeeshanaa ka 64 cellju CPLD ir pietiekams veelamo parametru frekvences meriitaaja izveidoshanai. Pie kam vinsh to samuldeeja atkaartoti. Vai beerninsh epis jelkaadaa zinjaa juutas nokauneejies par muljkjiibu rakstiishanu? Da nevienaa acii, turpina tik taalaak, pilniigi automaatiska muljkjiibas rakstosha sisteema autopilotaa.  :: 

Okei, beerninj epi, ieteici "vislabaako", nu davai - PIERAADI ka tavs ieteikums vispaar ir realizeejams.  ::  Darba uzdevums - CPLD 64 celles, 30 MHz, izskjirtspeeja 10 Hz, dinamiskaa indikaacija uz 7 gab LED 7 segmentu matricaam (decimaalaa, a to epim atkal hexu sagribeesies), bez aciimredzamaaam displeja mirkskjinaashanaam.

Gribi meeriities ar kraaninjiem - davai.  ::   Piedaavaaju sacensiibu - epis frekvences meeriitaaju dizainee uz 64 cellju CPLD (jo shis divas(!) reizes apgalvoja ka tas ir pietiekami), es uz 128 cellju (paaris lapas atpakalj uzrakstiiju pamatojumu kaapeec 64 celles ir smagi par maz  vajadziigajai funkcionalitaatei, beerninjam epim jau liidz saprashanai neaizgaaja). Terminsh, teiksim liidz gada beigaam, lai nav jaazheelojas ka laika pietruukst un citi projekti traucee. Nu, beerninj epi, nje slabo buus par saviem vardiem atbildeet?

----------


## tvdx

eu zzz tiešām ko tu pats kaut reizi esi uzprojekteejis kas straadaatu jo uztaisiit no gatavaam sheemaas tas ir 4.klases līmenis un jau kad gaaju 8.klase sapratu ka vairs savaa muužā neizmantošu gatavas shēmas....tad jau epis ir jeedziigaaks-viņš pats kko izdomaa un vot tam ir jeega jo ja iztiksim tikai no taa kas ir nekas jauns neradiisied
visi lielie atklājumi cilvēcē ir bijušas kļūdas izgatavojot kaut ko zinaamu....varbuut arii tev vajadzeetu shito izmeeginaat
ja tu mirkšķināšanu pat nemaaki novaakt tad aizver savu muti un atkaarto kaa apreeķināt rc un kas tas taads ir elektrolītiskais kondensators,kā arī kādu frekvenci vajag lai acs neizšķirtu midzināšanos...........................

----------


## zzz

O, tvdx atkal spreegaa.  ::  

Nu okei man nav iebildumu - dafai abi izgudrotaaji epis un tvdz apvienojas un PAARSTEIDZ PASAULI ar savas darbiibas rezultaatiem.  :: 

Jo iipashi no jums abiem tiek gaidiits vislabaakais frekvences meeriitaajs uz 64 cellju CPLD.

Ak jaa, piedaavatajaa sacensiibaa tu tvdx driiksti pillaa meeraa paliidzeet epim, es nepavisam neapvainoshos, ka juus divi pret mani vienu.  ::  Vieniigaa skaade ka beerninsh epis ir tikai varens bruukjeet muti, bet atbildeet par saviem vaardiem neveeleesies vis.

P.S. Es ta displeju uztaisiishu normaalu, a vot kaa juuseejais izskatiisies, tas buus veerts panjirgaaties.  ::

----------


## dmd

ja līdz gada beigām, tad es arī piedalos. tiesa gan ar mikrokontrolieri.  ::  apsolos nekopēt nevienu risinājumu 1:1. respektīvi taisīšu no nulles. likmei piedāvākumā kaste alus. deal?

----------


## zzz

Gaidaam beerninja epja (un vinja potenciaalaa komandas biedra tvdx) piekrishanu.

----------


## Epis

> Es rakstīju: by Epis on Mon Jul 28, 2008 2:30 pm "tākā ja ir tikai kādi 3 LEd disleyi tad ar 64 celliem pilnīgi pietiek (ierakstītes var)"


 Es šajā rakstā skaidri un gaiši sakau ka 3 LED displeji sanāk bet ne 7ņi !! to par 7ņiem 64 cellos izdomāji tu pats ZZZ. 
tātad  es teicu ka 1nam 7segment Led displejam pēc tā koda vaig 7Cells (iejā 4bit BCD) tātad ja gribi 7 LED displejus tad vaidzēs 7*7=49cels un ja ir 64cell CPLD tad parēķi pats cik tad paliek pāri celli.
Laikam jau ZZZ rēķināt nemāk izrēķināšu viņa vietā 64-49=15 ! 

un kā tavuprāt vai var uztaisīt 25bit BCD counteri (+bišķi papild loģika) ar 15 celliem a ??? 

es teicu ka 3LED displeji varētu iet cauri, moš 4 bet ne jau 7ņi LED displeji. tākā tu tagat prasi no manis neiespējamo, + ir vaidzīgs ārējais 10hz signāls clock signāls, kas apdeitos LED displeju un piefiksēs vērtības, ja šo pūlksteni taisa no RTC 32.768 kHz tad pats saproti vaidzēs vēlvienu 16bit taimeri (vai prescaleru sauc kā gribi tākā bez ārējā 10hz clock signāla 64 cellos to shēmu uztaisīt nevar, bez 10hz clock minimums ir 128 celi (un tad sanāk visiem 7 LEDiem.

----------


## zzz

> Es rakstīju: by Epis on Mon Jul 28, 2008 2:30 pm "tākā ja ir tikai kādi 3 LEd disleyi tad ar 64 celliem pilnīgi pietiek (ierakstītes var)"
> 
> 
>  Es šajā rakstā skaidri un gaiši sakau ka 3 LED displeji sanāk


 A kam v pizdu beerninj epi interesee tavi 3 displeji un absoluuta nejeegshana racionaalu dizainu izveidot?  :: 

Atgaadinu darba uzdevumu: frekveces meeriitaajs liidz 30MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz. Kaa tu taisies 7 ciparus  uz trim displejiem atteelot, koa? Pa gabalinjam periodiski? Taapeec jau es arii saku ka par tavas un tvdx komandas veidojumu buus jasmejaas veederu turot.  ::

----------


## zzz

> tākā tu tagat prasi no manis neiespējamo,


 Neiespeejamo tu pats divas(!) reizes apsoliiji.

>loģikas daudzums 64celi domāju ka ir pietiekoš.

>Teikšu kā ir es nupat tikai uzināju ka tāds Decade counteris vispār eksistē. un tad ja izmanto tādu iekš CPLD tad 64 macro celiem pietiek visam.

Nu ko, beerninj epi, atziisti ka esi hernjas sarakstiijis?

----------


## tvdx

uz deriibaam neeju bet taads joks ka ar countieri ja strasadaa bet displejs midžinaas to visu var nokārtot ar atgriezenisko saiti

----------


## Epis

Nu tādā gadījumā ja grib redzēt visus ciparus 3 displejos tad varētu mēģināt uztaisīt ar 2 papild pogām, kas pārslēgtu displejā rādāmos ciparus defaultā rāda pēdējos 3 ciparus, 1 poga nospiesta, vidējos 3 ciparus, un 2 poga pašu pirmo ciparu, domāju ka šāds variants varētu iet cauri, bet īsti vēl nezinu, kā CPLD ir ar MUX loģikas skaitu. 

ja kas ja MUX nepatērēs nevienu cell (vienkārši aizņems tukšo vietu) tad reāli varētu to visu sistēmu pat taisīt uz 2 LEDIEM un 4 pogām, jo ja tur ir Mux tad viņam noteikti ka ir vairāk par 4 iejām  :: .

nu ko ZZZ Abloms   :P 

Es tūlīt mēģināšu pārbaudīt vai ZZZ patiešam ir pienācis Abloma laiks  ::

----------


## zzz

Paga paga beerninj epi vai tavi pashreizeejie vijebonchiki noziimee ka tu esi gatavs piedaliities piedaavaatajaa sacensiibaa? (tukshas runas tu esi pietaisiijis daaudz vairaak kaa kaadam interesee)

Saki konkreetu jaa vai nee. Ablomus skaitiisim decembrii, ok?

----------


## Vikings

Heh, šitas interesanti - es no malas arī labprāt piedalītos.  ::  Es gan mīkstošos - man vienīgais pieejamais ir 240 ceļļu MAX II.

----------


## Epis

Ka mēr jūs te gudrie gatavojaties kautkur piedalīties es jau esu uzcepis visu kodu un simulātorā uzsimulējis un man pagaidām viss strādā.

Kods pagaidām ir tāds vienkāršots (fiksais variants) attēlo parasto taimeri (kas nav BCD) un uz displeja iet tie Hex cipari līdz 10).
tātad 25bit taimeris ar 2 LED displejiem 3 pogām ar kurām slēdz displejus aizņem 46 macro celus jeb 72% no CPLD

šeit simulātora viļņi:
[attachment=0:en7opuso]BCD_counteris.JPG[/attachment:en7opuso]

----------


## Epis

UN ar šito kodu es jau faktiski esu pierādījis ka ar 64 macrocell CPLD  MAX3000 (alteras) EPM3064ALC44-10 2.1$mazumā vairumā kapeikas(lētāk par PIC16,18 un citiem brīnumiem) var uztaisīt tādu primitīvu frekvences counteri (ja kas paliek vieta pat RTC clock counterim, lai varētu precīzi noskaitīt tos 10Hz  :: .

šiet jums nemākuļi kods  ::  


```
LIBRARY IEEE;
USE IEEE.STD_LOGIC_1164.ALL;
use ieee.std_logic_arith.all;
use ieee.std_logic_unsigned.all;

entity CPLD_led_driver is
 PORT (
switch: IN std_logic_vector (2 downto 0);
Clock100ms,D: IN std_logic;
SEG1_OUT:OUT STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(6 DOWNTO 0); 
Seg2_out: OUT STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(6 DOWNTO 0)); 

end CPLD_led_driver;

Architecture BCD of CPLD_led_driver is
 signal Timer:  STD_logic_vector (24 downto 0);
 signal BCD1: STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(3 DOWNTO 0);
 signal BCD2: STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(3 DOWNTO 0);

begin
process(D)
begin
	if rising_edge(D) then
	Timer <= Timer+1;
	Case Switch is
		when "001" => BCD1<=Timer(3 downto 0);
					 BCD2<= Timer(7 downto 4);
		when "010"=>BCD1 <=Timer(11 downto 8);
					BCD2 <= Timer(15 downto 12);
		when "100"=>BCD1 <=Timer(19 downto 16);
					  BCD2<=Timer(23 downto 20);
		when others =>  BCD1<=Timer(3 downto 0);
					 BCD2<= Timer(7 downto 4);
	end case;
end if;
end process;

process(clock100ms)
begin
	if rising_edge(clock100ms) then
		case BCD1 is
			when X"0" => SEG1_OUT<= "0111111";
			when X"1" => SEG1_OUT<= "0000110";
			when X"2" => SEG1_OUT<= "1011011";
			when X"3" => SEG1_OUT<= "1001111";
			when X"4" => SEG1_OUT<= "1100110";
			when X"5" => SEG1_OUT<= "1101101";
			when X"6" => SEG1_OUT<= "1111101";
			when X"7" => SEG1_OUT<= "0000111";
			when X"8" => SEG1_OUT<= "1111111";
			when X"9" => SEG1_OUT<= "1101111";
			when others => SEG1_OUT<= "0000000";
		end case;
	end if;
end process;

process(clock100ms)
begin
	if rising_edge(clock100ms) then
		case BCD2 is
			when X"0" => SEG2_OUT<= "0111111";
			when X"1" => SEG2_OUT<= "0000110";
			when X"2" => SEG2_OUT<= "1011011";
			when X"3" => SEG2_OUT<= "1001111";
			when X"4" => SEG2_OUT<= "1100110";
			when X"5" => SEG2_OUT<= "1101101";
			when X"6" => SEG2_OUT<= "1111101";
			when X"7" => SEG2_OUT<= "0000111";
			when X"8" => SEG2_OUT<= "1111111";
			when X"9" => SEG2_OUT<= "1101111";
			when others => SEG2_OUT<= "0000000";
		end case;
	end if;
end process;

End BCD;
```

 Un tagat paskat man ar ko var ātrāk,lētāk uztaisīt šādas primitīvas mantiņas, ar CPLD vai PIC,AVR, un ctiiem MCU ??? 
CPLD dizaina cenu, izmaksas šeit neviens nepārsitīs, jo visiem MCU vaidzēs ārējos taimerus, lai tos 30 un vairāk Mhz vispār noķertu ! + CPLD var ķert signālus līdz pat 200Mhz un vairāk,kā kura CPLD, tākā tas ir pavisam cits līmenis nekā MCU.

----------


## dmd

īpaši talantīgajiem atgādināšu spēles noteikumus. 

*UZTAISĪT skaitītāju.* 

un neliec man izmantot <blink>

----------


## ansius

pī.... beidziet d.... un kaut viens lūdzu uztaisāt fizisku aparātu ko rokās turēt var (man pietiktu ar reālu foto, ar autora ģīmi un iekārtu rokās (ejošu)), un tad ar krāniņiem mērāties (kurš gudrāks). tas jau vairs nav interesanti, bet apkaunojoši elektronikai.

----------


## zzz

Es pashlaik shausmiigi ciitiigi censhos pierunaat epi uz sacensiibu reaala salodeeta straadaajosha frekvences meeriitaaja uz CPLD izgatavoshanaa.

Kaa izskataas termini reaals salodeets straadaajoshss pljuutiizereetaajam epim nav saprotami.

epi, vai nu tu skaidri  piekriiti vai skaidri atsakies.

Tavi nesakariigie paladzinji nahren nav vajadziigi, tu tiec aicinaats savus vaavuljojumus pieraadiit REALITAATEE. Ar lodaamuru un programmeetaaju.

----------


## jeecha

Epis, es neesmu VHDL speciaalists un varbuut neko nerubiiju - bet vai tev tas Timer skaitiitaajs nav binaars... un peec tam tu vinju saceert gabalinjos pa 4 bitiem. Kaadaa veidaa tev tur taa frekvence decimaali paraadiisies uz tiem indikatoriem?

----------


## zzz

A nieki, siikajam pljuutizereetaajam epim no katra (binaaraa!) nibbla uz indikatoriem raadiisies tikai veertiibas no 0-9, a-f buus vienkaarshi tuksha vieta. Voobshem taa koda skrandinja ar ko siikais pljuutiizereetaajs epis izlieliijaas ir pilniigs pusfabrikaats un kroplis. Analizeet kaadus veel idiotismus vinsh tur ir sastraadaajis ir bezjeedziigi, galu galaa es gribu panaakt lai pasaakums nonaak liidz reaaliem dzelziishiem. Tur siikajam pljuutiizereetaajam epim mute aizbaaziisies.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi ieliec shēmas failu.
Un kāpēc tikai divi led, vai izejas trūkst?

----------


## Velko

Brrr... man jau galīgi doma pazuda. Kādi 2 LEDi? Morzes signālos taisies paziņot rezultātu vai? Bet tad pietiktu ar 1 LED.

----------


## Epis

Ar reālu hardware taisīšanu situācija ir sekojoša:

Es neiešu tagat pirkt un sūtīt no digikey CPLD pa 2$, jo tas man ar visiem pasta izdevumiem izmaksās kādi 30-40LS tādēļ taisīt es neko netaisīšu (jo šeit LV nevar nopirkt tādu CPLD kādu man vaig), bet lai pierādītu ka tas ir Reāli izdarāms es varu to savu CPLD loģiku pārsintezēt uz savu Ciklon II fpga dev.kitu tur ir 4x 7segment Ledi + pogas,slēdži,led diodes uz tā kita es varu iztestēt jebkādu loģiku.(uzģenerēt tos 30Mhz signālus priekš testiem (iekšējus vai ārējus tas nav būtiski).
un ja loģika kura stradā uz mana fpga kita salīdīs iekšā MAX3000 64cell CPLD tad tas nozīmē ka CPLD strādās tieši tā pat kā fpga, un viss strādās.

BCD counteris varētu aizņemt tikai bišķi vairāk loģikas nekā parastais Binārais counteris, cik vairāk es vēl nezinu jo nēsu kodu uztaisījis, un apskatījies.

Ja grib var arī uz 7segment Lediem attēot visus HEX ciparus tas palielinās kopējo loģikas daudzumu par kādiem 8 celliem un viss protams ka tāpat salīdīs iekš CPLD

----------


## Epis

> Epi ieliec shēmas failu.
> Un kāpēc tikai divi led, vai izejas trūkst?


 tu domā RTL failu ?? 

2 Ledi jo Loģikas iekš CPLD ir maz, un salīdzinājumam 4ri 3-4 kanālu MUXi aizņem 4. Cells, kas ļauj attēlot visus ciparus uz 2 Lediem, bet ja liktu tajā vietā 5 Ledus tad 5 ledi aizņemtu 35cells un šeit ir tā atšķirība 4:35 proti 7 Lediem loģikas nepietiek, bet pietiek 2-3Lediem + MUX. (hexā) par BCD counteri vēl nezinu šodien to noskaidrošu cik viņš aizņem un kā ir izdevīgāk, bet jebkurā gadījumā izkruķīties kautkā jau varēs, jo šitas nav MCU ar limitētām spējām, ar loģiku vienmēr var kautko izkruķīt, jo loģika kā zināms ir visas digitālās elektronikas pamat elements,būvbloks, tākā šeit var visādus brīnumus uzbūvēt, optimizēt tik ilgi kamēr nebūs sasneigts rezultāts.

----------


## dmd

tātad tavu risinājumu var uztaisīt pa kādiem 30-40 latiem, turklāt man ir aizdomas, ka package jau nebūs vienkārši, lēti un ērti uz maketplati lodējamais DIP?  

un attēlot no heksa tikai ciparus, izlaižot a,b,c,d,e,f ir diezgan fifīga ideja. kā tu parādītu 2730 hercus?

you fail. un tagad muti ciet un nečakarē galvu tvdx. varbūt vēl izdodas iegrozīt prātu.

----------


## Mosfet

Zem shemas faila es domāju to failu kur grafiski redzama tava F- metra struktura (* sch vai *gdf)
Man programma ir MAX+plus un man daudz saprotamāk ir shematiskie faili lai nav jaiedziļinās VHDL
Starp citu dinamiskā indikācija nav vajadzīga jo ir pietiekami daudz izeju.
Un vēl man izskatās ka tie cipari nepārtraukti raustīsies jo tev nav norādīts indikācijai laiks pēc cik ilga brīža atjaunot rezultātus un  vēl ir dažas problēmas tāpēc gribu redzēt shematisko uzbūvi un tad komentēt.

PS. Tev taču ir  startera plate ar visiem lediem, kaut vai 4 ,kas par problēmu?

----------


## Epis

Gribat sacensības ? 
Es esu ar mieru kurš vēl piesakās !! 
un kā,.pēc kādiem kritērījiem tad īsti jūs taisaties noskaidrot uzverētāju ? 
Lētums, ātrums, detaļu skaits, sarežģītība, energo patērīņš   ? 

(atradu MAX3000 64 cellu 100TQFP pakā CPLD uzlodētu uz CIII plates, atliek nolodēt un čips man būs rokā  :: 

vēl tai Led displeja mirgošanai pēc pūlkstens tikšķiem nēsu ķēries klāt, tagat man ir tāds pamat kods, kurš jāpieslīpē, tā lai viss pēc parametriem ietu  :: .

----------


## dmd

gribam, gribam. 

uz ātro sacerēti noteikumi:
saliksim kritērijus kopā svarīguma pakāpēs- 
1) atbilstība specifikācijām - 1khz-30mhz +/- 5hz precizitāte, 10hz izšķirtspēja. decimālais ekrāns.
2) cena būvējot no nulles, pasta izdevumus, plates gatavošanu  etc etc ieskaitot. vārdu sakot aizgāju ar tik un tik latiem un sataisīju iekārtu. cenas  - veikala. no citurienes nolodētās komponentes skaita tā, itkā tās būtu pirktas.
3) ja tad nav acīmredzams uzvarētājs, tad "smalkums" - cik ērti ir lietot, izskats, citi bonusi, ja ir.

termiņš - 31. decembris. šeit visiem nav drausmīgi daudz brīva laika uz sitienu.

zaudētājs izmaksā kasti alus (ne sliktāku par tērvetes) pārējiem dalībniekiem(vienu uz visiem) (lai ir sacensības, nevis nu, jā kautko uzmuhļīju, gars, kas veicina kvalitatīvu lietu izgatavošanu). ja tiek piekrists sacensībām, bet iekārta netiek uztaisīta - zaudējums. *NB*! skaitās tikai gatavas, aptaustāmas iekārtas, nevis maketi kompī vai teorētiski pārspriedumi par tēmu.
firmwāres nedrīkst būt ņemtas no citurienes. 
optimāli - pēc pabeigšanas viss opensourcēts, bet tas jāatrunā pirms uzsākšanas. 

uzvarētāju nosaka forumiešu kolektīvais balsojums.

nu, kungi, šādi noteikumi apmierina?

----------


## Vikings

OK, piedalos.
Varu opensourcēt. Vispār ne-opensourcēt nebūtu godīgi, tā var mēģināt noslēpt jau gatavus risinājumus.
Tā kā pamatdoma bija par CPLD tad uz to arī būvēšu.

----------


## dmd

es taisīšu uz mikrokontroliera.
arī, protams opensourcēšu.

----------


## jeecha

Pa cik patreiz seezhu maajaas slims un dariit iisti nav ko un neko nopietnu arii negribas - noleemu kautko iemaaciities par CPLD/FPGA programmeeshanu, VHDL utml. Uzrakstiiju VHDL prieksh 8 kaartu BCD countera ar latchiem uz izejaam (lai displejs neraustiitos skaitiishanas laikaa) un multiplekseetu BCD->7segmentu LED displeju draiveri - sintezeejot prieksh Alteras MAX3000 CPLD man sanaaca 91 macrocelles (tas ir bez meeriishanas clock daliitaaja no megaherciem uz 10Hz un bez prieksheejo nullju dzeeshanas, taakaa tur veel kaada macrocelle aizietu...). Lai arii VHDL es rakstu pirmo reizi, man ir diezgan liela paarlieciiba ka ieksh 64 macrocelleem pilnveertiigu frekvences meeriitaaju uz 30Mhz ar decimaalu atteeloshanu uz 7 segmentu LED displejiem uztaisiit nevar.

Naakamaa lieta - visi tie CPLD chipi ir labaakajaa gadiijumaa QFP vai PLCC korpusos, kas nav iipashi pozitiivi prieksh iesaaceeja. Starp citu Epi, suutiishana no Digikey NEMAKSAA 30Ls, lietojot USPS suutiishanu tas maksaa ~21$, taakaa nevaig muldeet.

Ja te ir izveidojies neliels konkursinsh savu kraaninju izmeeriishanai - es arii piedalos, kaareiz izgliitojoshos noluukos gribu kautko daudzmaz praktisku uz CPLD uztaisiit. Es gan personiigi dotu priekshroku shito uztaisiit uz kaada PIC ar papildus vienu aareeju skaitiitaaju jaunaakajai kaartai (respektiivi rezultaata jaunaakie 8 biti naak no aareejaa skaitiitaaja, paareejos bitus skaitam kontrolierii, taadeejaadi ja signaals ir 30Mhz, kontrolierii vairs jaaskaita tikai ~120Khz).

Par noteikumiem:
1) noteikti vaig opensourceet gan sheemas gan kodu (shitaa nav nekaada rakjeshzinaatne un komercnosleepums);
2) par detalju cenaam - nebuutu labaak vienkaarshi peec kaada kataloga skaitiit, teiksim DigiKey cennjiks peerkot iekaartai nepiecieshamo detalju skaitu, neskaitot pasta izdevumus;
3) neaizmirstiet nosaciijumu - lai displejs neraustiitos meeriishanas laikaa;
4) 31.decembris - nav drusk taakaa pa daudz 5i meeneshi;
5) ja esi pieteicies "konkursam" - nekaada vairs muldeeshana par sho teemu liidz briidim kad vari nodemonstreet straadaajoshu iekaartu.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi kur shēmas fails???????????????

Varbūt iznāks kaut kas labs.
Bet ja runā par CPLD un noteikumiem par to ka kods nav ņemts no cituries būs visai grūti teikt ka tas ir 100% personīgs,
jo uz CPLD ir tikdaudz F-metri ka mežā koku.
Par piekiem jau ir tas pats(laikam).

Un vēl vai kungi vienojās par displeja tipu?

----------


## Vikings

Pag vēl viena lieta - ieejas parametri.
Jāmēra 30MHz ciparu signāls vai arī ir kāda minimālā amplitūda / AGC lai varētu mērīt dažādu amplitūdu signālus?
Tā kā strīds aizgāja par mekrocellēm tad, manuprāt, lai paliek ciparu signāls, bet, piemēram, AGC varētu būt papildus fīča.

----------


## Epis

lai ir tāds displejs kādu kurš vēlās, galvenais ka ciparus var redzēt. 
nemaz tik daudz to paraug kodu uz CPLD nav vismaz es apskatījos LED dekoderi, un BCD principu(bet šeit tāpat pašam vaidzēja to BCD counteri no 0 rakstīt, tākā atrast 100% saderīgu kodu ir parkstiski neiespējai, ja nu vienīgi paņem un nokopē pilnīgi vissu dizainu.

Nu tad sākam taisīt redzēs kurš pirmais kautko uztaisīs  :: .

man pagaidām problēma ir ar to references ap 10Hz clocku, jo nu uz CPLD vietas RTC prescalerim nav, būs kautko jādomā.

Par kasti alus es nepiekrītu jo es nedzeru un netaisos pirkt nekādu tur "alkoholu" tas ir mans princips.
man pietiktu ja Vinchi uztaisitu kādu Virtuālo medāli  ::  ko piekabināt pie profila kautvai zem tā statusa  :: .




> Starp citu Epi, suutiishana no Digikey NEMAKSAA 30Ls, lietojot USPS suutiishanu tas maksaa ~21$, taakaa nevaig muldeet.


 nodokļus ierēķini, un pašu braucienu uz rīgas lidostu.

----------


## jeecha

Ko tu tur murgo?!? Cik es esmu suutiijis man veel nav naacies braukt uz lidostu muitot pasham (tiesa maksimaalais ko es esmu suutiijis bija uz kaadiem 200$) - manaa pasta nodaljaa pie pacinjas sanjemshanas vienkaarshi apmaksaaju jau sarakstiito nodoklju maksaajumu uzdevumu ko muita bija pieljipinaajusi klaat uzjo. Peedeejo reizi kad suutiiju par shipping samaksaaju $21.40 (kaa jau teicu, vaig lietot Global Express, vai arii parasto USPS airmail, tikai tas nav sarakstaa izveeles un tur atsevishkji komentaaraa jaapieraksta ka to gribi lietot), nekaadi ne 30 vai 40Ls.

----------


## Vikings

Pag pag - par displejiem jau sarunāts - 7segmentu ledi.

----------


## karloslv

jeecha, oftopiks, bet par muitu - nu nekādi neierubos, kuros gadījumos ir tā, kā Tu apraksti, un kuros tā nav. esmu pats vairākas reizes minies uz lidostas muitu sīkumu dēļ, arī zem $200, bet no dažiem štatu veikaliem viss nāk korekti.

----------


## dmd

mainam termiņu uz 30 dienām un zaudētājs pērk torti un kolu?  ::

----------


## zzz

Okei, epis konkursinjam priekrita. Apburoshi.

Ieteikums par apbalvojumiem - zaudeetaajs (viens no galvenajiem duelantietm  zzz vai epis) forumaa sanjem zem sava nika smuku sarkanu uzrakstu Bezatbildiigs muldeetaajs. Taadaa veidaa iesaaceeji un personas kas forumaa iemaldaas nejaushi turpmaak buus uzreiz briidinaatas ar ko vinjiem ir dariishana.

Pie veerteeshanas saliidzinot CPLD baazeetos dizainus tiks saliidzinaats arii CPLD resursu izmantoshanas racionaalums.

Kursh pirmais, beerninj epi, dotajaa gadiijumaa veeraa njemts netiks. Ir terminjsh (kaa jau teicu, veelams gada beigas, lai nav iipashi jaaiespringst citus projektus metot malaa), terminjaa luugtum uzraadi LABAAKO frekvences meeriitaaju kaadu tu esi speejiigs izgatavot uz 64 cellju CPLD baazes. Pirms terminja ziimeeties ar jelkaadaam skrandaam vai pus- vai gataviem kodiem nav veelams, jo taadeejaadi tiks chakareeta veseliiga sacensiiba un radiita augsne breeecieniem "a vinsh nozagaaaa manu ideju!!!!" (Es saprotu ka tureet muti ciet un neziimeeties tev buus visgruutaakais paarbaudiijums, bet nu meegjini tomeer sanjemties. Kompensaacijai tev jau galu galaa ir arii daudzas citas teemas par kuraam pljurksteet.)  No savas puses uznjemos demonstreet frekvences meeriitaaju uz 128 cellju (vai 2 gab 64 cellju) CPLD baazes. 

Tirinaat te meeli par to kaa tu tur taisies taisiit ir kaa jau teicu neveelams, tukshas runas te ir bijushas jau pietiekami, konkurss nav par runaam, bet par reaala straadojosha dzelziisha izgatavoshanu uzdotajaa terminjaa.  Vari veel apspriest un precizeet konkursa noteikumus.

----------


## Epis

Kā tur īsti bīj ar to Frekvenci? 30 Mhz ar precizitāti +-10Hz, vai arī ar Soļiem ik pa 10Hz proti 30Mhz 29.999990 Mhz un tā tālāk, šajā gadījumā ja iet pa frekvencēm ar šādu soli 10 herci uz leju tas faktiski nozīmē to ka signāla frekvence ir 3Mhz ar soli 1hz uz leju, līdz ar to var izmantot parasto Atmegu8, un da jebkuru citu MCU visiem viņiem taimeri iet arāk par 3Mhz  :: .

tad kā īsti vai mēs ķeram 30Mhz ar soli 1 (nākošā zemākā būs 29 999 999 Hz un tā ik pa Hz uz leju ar mērīšanas precizitāti +- 10 Hz proti.
jautājums kur jūs gudrīši dabūsiet tik precīzu Kristālu ?? standart RTC ir 15ppm precizitāte 15 mikro sekundes a jūs te gribat 10nano sekunžu precizitāti vai ??

----------


## zzz

> mainam termiņu uz 30 dienām un zaudētājs pērk torti un kolu?


 Neies krastaa, jo grjobannij CPLD veel jaapasuuta un jaadabuu utt. Tas taa tik mikrokontrolerus var uz katra stuura nopirkt, beerninja epja 2.1$ leetais CPLD prasa krietni lielaaku chakari vinja sadabuushanaa. Vprochem taa kaa mikrokontroleru dizaini neietilpst galvenaajaa CPLD duelii starp mani un epi, tad tur principaa var sarunaat arii citaadus noteikumus.

----------


## zzz

> Kā tur īsti bīj ar to Frekvenci? 30 Mhz ar precizitāti +-10Hz, vai arī ar Soļiem ik pa 10Hz proti 30Mhz 29.999990 Mhz


 Meeraamaa frekvence liidz 30 MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz, kas tev tur nesaprotams. Par Atmegaam vari neverveleet, tev jaaizveido labaakais  dizains uz 64 cellju CPLD.

Taalaak tu tur, kaa jau parasti, esi saputrojies izskjirtspeejas un precizitaates jeedzienos, nu da ladna, atgaadinu, tukshi bazaari nav nepiecieshami. Izveeleetos risinaajumus vareesi paskaidrot iesniedzot gatavo aparaatu. Ja tu nevari dabuut jeedziigu etalonfrekvences avotu, lai jau paliek, par plusu tas uzskatiits netiks, par iipashu miinusu arii nee. Konkursa teema tomeer vairaak ir par to kas ieksh taa CPLD buus sakodeets un kaa tas lietojaas praktiskajaa darbiibaa.

----------


## dmd

ok, par cik man nav īpašas vēlmes mācīties cpld pašlaik, un sacensties ar citiem mikrokontrolieru lodētājiem ar netīkas, es vienkārši uztaisīšu to verķi, nepiedaloties duelī.   ::

----------


## Epis

Nu jā uz kāda AVR es tādu verķi varētu uzlodēt, uztaisīt ar "aizsitām" acīm, te jau runa gāja ka ZZZ netic ka tas ir iespējams ar 64macrocell CPLD, proti viņam vaigot 128 cellus (tas tādēļ ka kodēt nemāk) es saku ka pietiek ar 64.

Tieši tāds pats piemērs bīja Quadratūrā enkodera dekoderis, kur tim kas kodēt nemāk vaig 2-3x vairāk loģikas nekā tiem kas pacenšās un optimizē kodu.
Varētu mainīt tos Frekvences detektēšanas noteikumus uz tādiem ka precizitāte ir 15ppm (lai derētu argusa RTC pa 0.15ls  ::  un tad skaitam frekvences ar izšķirtspēju 1 līdz 30Mhz.

Es esu uztaisījis tādu kodu kas strādā stabili, gļuku nav, ar asinhrono reset (nonullē 7 BCD taimerus) pēc ārējā clock signāla (sinhrono tik viegli nevar uztaisīt un tas prasītu papildus loģiku)  un pēc ārējā clock signāla sāk skaitīt visu no jauna  ::  tilpums 59 cells pāri paliek 5celi.
Vēl atliek pēdējā fāze,=> ietestēt uz FPGA dev.kita Lediem.



> Meeraamaa frekvence liidz 30 MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz, kas tev tur nesaprotams. Par Atmegaam vari neverveleet, tev jaaizveido labaakais dizains uz 64 cellju CPLD.


 Tas nozīme 3Mhz frekvenci kuru smukuma pēc pareizina ar 10, (pieliek klāt 1 nulli un sanāk 30 <hz tā jau var arī pateikt taisam 3Ghz frekvences skaitāju ar izšķirtspēju 1000Hz  he he  ::

----------


## Vikings

Epi, ar to gribēji pateikt, ka Tavs iepriekš iepostētais kods ir pilnīgi OK?
Nerunāsim par A - F atmešanu, bet tā pat rezultāts ir jārāda uz 7 gab 7segmentu indikatoriem. Savādāk sanāk čerez žopu ar tādu instrumentu rīkoties. Diez vai "vēlētājiem" tas patiks.  :: 
Un nesanāk tur 3MHz skaitīt, jo vienkāršākajā gadījumā tiek skaitīti 30MHz dalot sekundi 10 daļās. Sanāk 3 miljoni impulsu sekundes desmitdaļā nevis 3MHz.

----------


## next

A kā jūs rezultātu vērtēsiet ja gadījumā kāds no programeriem uztaisīs progu pareizu bet tikai nezinājis ka uz kvarca rezonatoriem raksta seriālo rezonansi bet uC strādā ar paralēlo?

----------


## zzz

> Nu jā uz kāda AVR es tādu verķi varētu uzlodēt, uztaisīt ar "aizsitām" acīm, te jau runa gāja ka ZZZ netic ka tas ir iespējams ar 64macrocell CPLD, proti viņam vaigot 128 cellus (tas tādēļ ka kodēt nemāk) es saku ka pietiek ar 64.


 epi beerninj, gnjiloj bazarus par AVR stopee ciet, tu pats apgalvoji ka "labaakais" frekvences meriitajs ir uz 64 cellju CPLD, tas tev arii shajaa konkursaa buus jaapieraada, pie kam praktiski, reaalaa konstrukcijaa. Peecaak tad arii saliidzinaasim to tavu "labaako" ar citiem variantiem.

Pie kam filtree tekstus, es neapgalvoju, ka nav iespeejams, es apgalvoju ka 64 cellju CPLD frekvences meriitaajs nebuus labaakais, jo tur pietruukst resursu lai izveidotu normaalu funkcionalitaati (it seviskji pie beerninja epja pilniigaas bezjeegas racionaala dizaina veidoshanaa)

Kropliigais displejs, ko epis te sludina, ir tikai viens moments, bet okei, es nahren neveelos tukshaas runas par neuztaisiitiem aparaatiem.

Ir terminsh, terminjaa iesniedz reaalu labaako frekvences meeriitaaju, kaadu tu speej uztaisiit no 64 cellju CPLD, viss. Pljaapaashanas ir pilniigi liekas, lai runaa darbi.

----------


## Vinchi

EPI pietiek lūdzu runāt par CPLD, ja runa iet par ATMEL tad nevajag bāsties ar savu CPLD reliģiju.

----------


## Vikings

Vinchi, Tu tikai tikko pamodies? Te jau vairākas lapas visi runā par uz CPLD bāzēta frekvenčmetra taisīšanu.

----------


## dmd

vienkārši viņam sūdzības sāka iebirt pastkastītē  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Frekvenču merītāja būve man pašlaik nav aktuāla, tāpēc aktīvi šim tematam nesekoju līdzi.  ::  Sorry!

----------


## Vikings

Njā, bet Epja posts jau pazudis... Nesmuki.

----------


## zzz

Es speciaali paluudzu Vinchi nodzeest peedeejo epja postu. Galu galaa epis tika atkaartoti aicinaats tureet muti ciet un argumenteet tikai ar reaali izgatavotu ieriici konkursa terminjaa, nevis turpinaat ljurinaashanu. Ja vinjam tas nebija saprotams, tad naakas ilustreet praktiski.

----------


## tvdx

> vienkārši viņam sūdzības sāka iebirt pastkastītē


 kurš tad tās sūdzības suutija?
bet pareiz jau ir citaadi tas vinchi nedara savaus pienaakumus
to vinchi ja reiz esi moderators vai admins lai nu kas arii tu buutu tev buutu jaapaarlasa visa info ko kurš iesūta jo tev var naakties uzņemties atbildību par šī foruma saturu jaasak jau uzņemt laiks kad šis posts izzudīs patiesība ir sāapīga ne taa?

----------


## dmd

es tas biju, un principā rosināju jūs abus ar epi nobanot nafig, ja gribam būt atklāti. ja jums ar to ir kāda problēma laipni lūdzu izmantot privatās ziņas un atmest man kādu mesidžu.

----------


## tvdx

dmd a lai vinchi pats izlemj ko nobanot un ko ne...... tu neesi ne zaļš ne sarkans......
es neko nezinu par tevi un tu par mani ja grib chista mani izpeetiit to var viegli izdarit
1)skaties manu stilu
2)ip
30...

----------


## Vikings

Var būt mazāk vajag sprēgāt, a, tvdx? Pēkšņi uzrodoties un blatojot nav lielas cerības arī nākotnē sagaidīt sakarīgu palīdzību. Tu jau tagad esi ieguvis episku slavu, var būt ir vērts apdomāt?

----------


## tvdx

jup apdomaaju un ja neliidzeesiet tad mainiisu acountu un  juus saaksiet identificeet mani peec 20 jaut

aa baigi labaa ideja kaa uztaisiit oscili par izmaksaam zem 5LS  ar 33 Mhz(33.33MHZ) aatrumu un visaadaam fiichaam bez ADC preskalleriem u.t.t.
ir tie 12 bit un 8 bit skaitiitaaji gana leeti
vco arii var leeti uztaisiit
supervecus kompjus pentium 1 var nu jau pa velti dabuut un tiem ir 32 bit 33.33 mhz PCI bus nu tad ar vco uzgeneree frekvenci kas atbilst voltaazai galaa uzliek binaaro skaitiitaaju un ar pc nolasa datus un redz voltaaazu konkreetaja briidii un rezultaats ir gana smuks un labu softwaru var katrs 10.uzcept un dazi no jums jau varees ja nebuusit paaraak aizspriedumaini bet vel ar paaqris manipulaacijaam vareetu signaalus ar 10 GHZ un augstyaak kaartiigi peetiit moska velns nav tik melns kaa vinju maalee

----------


## jeecha

Pag pag raamaak, vakar nemaaceeji sasleegt skaitiitaajus kaskaadee un shodien jau spraudiisi kautko PCI busaa un meeriisi 10Ghz signaalus?

----------


## tvdx

pc man padodas labaak  ::  esu audzis liidzi pc no win 3.11 winfile izdzeesanas liidz win xp uzcrackosanas(lai arii  man ir licence tomeer inchiigi paspeeleeties)

----------


## tvdx

biki esu arii morherboard modifikaacijas veicis lai vecais celeron vilktos kaa jaunais

----------


## Epis

> aa baigi labaa ideja kaa uztaisiit oscili par izmaksaam zem 5LS  ar 33 Mhz(33.33MHZ) aatrumu un visaadaam fiichaam bez ADC preskalleriem u.t.t.
> ir tie 12 bit un 8 bit skaitiitaaji gana leeti
> vco arii var leeti uztaisiit
> supervecus kompjus pentium 1 var nu jau pa velti dabuut un tiem ir 32 bit 33.33 mhz PCI bus nu tad ar vco uzgeneree frekvenci kas atbilst voltaazai galaa uzliek binaaro skaitiitaaju un ar pc nolasa datus un redz voltaaazu konkreetaja briidii un rezultaats ir gana smuks un labu softwaru var katrs 10.uzcept un dazi no jums jau varees ja nebuusit paaraak aizspriedumaini bet vel ar paaqris manipulaacijaam vareetu signaalus ar 10 GHZ un augstyaak kaartiigi peetiit moska velns nav tik melns kaa vinju maalee


 PCI kartes taisīšana nav tas pats kas iespraust gatavu PCI karti kompi (to māk visi) un sakodēt (katrs 10. no koderim moš var), kodēt vienmēr ir vieglāk nekā kautko fiziski reālu uztaisīt.




> biki esu arii morherboard modifikaacijas veicis lai vecais celeron vilktos kaa jaunais


 esi pārlodējis kādus BGA,TQFP čipus uz mātesplatēm vai ?

----------


## tvdx

chipsetu ar mainiju no apollo 133 ple uz apollo ple 133 pro un tad vel šo to

----------


## dmd

::

----------


## tvdx

netici?? iesaku pasham izmeeginaat kompis labaak shancee tik nedaudz ar to conductive pen bija jāpavelk
vel vecaliem celeroniem apaksaa ir pāris brīvas shinas kur kondensatori SMD jaaielodee tad var reizinaataaju liidz 20 uzdziit pirmstam man bija tik 8,5

----------


## Vikings

Pag pag, tu pārlodēji BGA mikreni vai tikai paķēpājies ar elektrovadošu slānīti? Tās taču ir pilnīgi atšķirīgas lietas.

----------


## dmd

ja godīgi, neticu gan. 

sāksim ar to, ka VT82C693A ziemeļu tilts šķiet ir bga iepakojumā un es pazīstu tieši trīs cilvēkus, kas to varētu prast pārlodēt. neviens no viņiem neuzdod dumjus jautājumus. 

otrkārt kautgan neesi pateicis par kuru tieši seleronu iet runa, tas, ko tu stāsti izklausās pēc coppermine. tiesa gan tad ir problēma. nesapas biki cipari. ja maksimālais reizinātājs ir 8.5, tad domājams, ka fsb ir 100. neredzu iespēju, kā viņš varētu funkcionēt pie 2000. 

ir vēl daudz, daudz sīkumi, kas liek domāt, ka tu muldi nejēgā, bet tas tā.

----------


## jeecha

Manupraat tomeer ir neliela starpiiba starp:
1) minimaali nomodificeet maatesdeeli peec netaa atrastas "overclocking for dummies" instrukcijas;
2) uzdizaineet straadaajoshu sheemu no nulles (vai modificeet jau gatavu sheemu pielasot pieejamas detaljas utml) un sho sheemu salodeet praksee.

Ljoti apshaubu dotaa indiviida speeju kautko praktisku uztaisiit (njemot veeraa pilniigu nespeeju palasiit datasheetus, googlee pamekleet sheemu paraugus, izdaliit 1 ar frekvenci utt utjp). Taakaa pietiks muldeet un smiidinaat tautu.

Starp citu - Epis vismaz savus sacereejumus balsta uz kautkaadu reaalu informaaciju (tiesa biezhi nepiekriitu izdariitajiem secinaajumiem un vispaar pieeju izstraades procesam, bet tas taa) un dazhreiz Epja palagiem ir ne tikai izklaideejoshs pielietojums bet arii kaads noderiigs informaacijas gabals (reti, bet dazhreiz gadaas). Shis indiviids savukaart vienkaarshi tukshi pljurkst un bezjeegaa brauc augumaa visiem paareejiem, tai skaitaa foruma administraaciju.

Cieniijamais tvdx, luudzu aizveries, vai ja jautaa tad kautko sapraatiigu un konkreetu un par elektroniku. Savaadaak smiekliigi nedaudz sanaak - cilveeki centaas tev paliidzeet ar tavu frekvences meeriitaaju un redz liidz kam tu to visu esi novedis...

----------


## tvdx

juv visi taadi ģēniji ka bail... pag pag a kaapee tad forumos paši nereti izgāžaties....?
jā taisnība tas bija coopermine uz 100 fsb uzdzinu reizinaataaju uz 20 un tadad shancee uz 2 ghz nu apollo ple 133 pro aatrums ir max 2,8 ghz.... vari parēķināt jaunaais chipsets velk.... vienīgā problēma ka tagad mans pc tagad sver paardesmit kg jo ir blīvi noklāts ar radiatoriem ap procesora vietu jo shis pamatiigi karst.....
izmantoju to conductive grease lai nedaudz pārveidotu celiņus lai strādātu režīmā 1 cpu jo šim ierastais ir 2 cpu .... un chipsetu pilniibaa paarlodeeju ar redzētu ideju kā piem lāzerpildspalvas uzkrakošana tik šoreiz izmantoju 4 cd rakstītāju lāzerus orientētus vienā starā un barotus ar max jaudu un labi sasila nieka 1 min un bija nost bet plate un nekas cits liekais pat nesakarsa ...vienīgā problēma bij orientēt sektoru kuraa to staru gana ātri kustināt .......vel bija ideja iznest pāris external slotus bet pašlaik tā jau petiek var teikt ka no hlama dabuju normalu pa nieka 5 Ls(pa leeto dabuju chipsetu no pazinjas)

----------


## a_masiks

> un chipsetu pilniibaa paarlodeeju ar redzētu ideju kā piem lāzerpildspalvas uzkrakošana tik šoreiz izmantoju 4 cd rakstītāju lāzerus orientētus vienā starā un barotus ar max jaudu un labi sasila nieka 1 min un bija nost bet plate un nekas cits liekais pat nesakarsa ...vienīgā problēma bij orientēt sektoru kuraa to staru gana ātri kustināt .......


 Ja šo anekdoti jau nebūtu dzirdējis -  man tā liktos smieklīga. Tagad tā liekas nožēlojama.  ::  
Autors varētu galu sānā pateikt - ko šeit īsti meklē? Tiešām vēlas kaut ko uztaisīt, jeb gribās gudri parunāt ar gudriem cilvēkiem? Un vai tad delfinārijs vasarā ir slēgts?

----------


## dmd

autors trollo. tas arī viss. par to pienāktos ipbans, tākā nekautrējieties izmantot podziņu "paziņot moderatoram"

----------


## tvdx

nu ne jau nu ar gudrajiem šeit parunājos...

----------


## a_masiks

Nu un kā tad saprast aņuku par lāzeriem?

----------


## Vikings

Tad lai mēs tevi vairs neuzskatītu par tukšu d!rsēju tad atbildi uz citā diskusijā uzdotu jautājumu:



> Ja gribi turpinaat shaadaa stilaa - luudzu nelielu sarakstu ar to kur esi maaciijies un kaadus programmatuuras projektus esi realizeejis.


 Personīgi man arī atbildi gribētos redzēt. A to par lāzeriem es arī sasmējos. Bat var būt lohs vien esmu, neko nesaprotu.

----------


## okars

Nezinaajaat, ka troljlji jau no senteevu laikiem izmanto laazerus sadziivee? Tas mees te visi tikai taadi atpalikushi!  :: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_disc_drive
"While the reading laser is usually not stronger than 5 mW, the writing laser is considerably more powerful. The higher writing speed, the less time a laser has to heat a point on the media, thus its power has to increase proportionally.[citation needed] DVD burner's laser often peaks at about 100 mW in continuous wave, and 225 mW pulsed."

Dzheks ar 4 x 100 mW chipsetus lodee!  ::  Un diez shis ir redzeejis CD rakstiitaaja laazeru? Ja pat nerunaajam par taa vadiibu, tad diez kaa paliek ar leecas fokusa attaalumu?  :: 

Un pat, ja taa visa buutu patiesiiba, tad "paardesmit kg" radiatoros izteereetaa nauda taapat buutu lielaaka kaa shobriid maksaa kaads Phenom X3 vai kas liidziigs!  ::

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju jaunu topiku "BCD counter 7Seg_LED driver KODS  " 
par to savu cpld counteri, ieliku pilno test kodu, ja ir kādi jautājumi,komentāri tad komentējat tur nevis šeit.

Šajā topikā es uz cpld jautājumiem neatbildēšu !

----------


## jeecha

Patiesiibaa netaa var ne vienu vien projektinju atrast kur cilveeki ar DVD rakstiishanas diodeem graiza papiiru utml (Youtube arii ir dazhi klipinji par sho teemu). Ar tiem ~100mw gan iipashi aatri nekas negriezhas un nesilst kaa izskataas. Ebajaa var samekleet arii virs 300mw "continous" diodes, ar kuraam itkaa varot griezt arii nedaudz biezaakus papiirus un plastikaatus, mosh kaada jaanopeerk un jaauzshtellee uz CNC saveejaa, varbuut var lodeeshanas pastas stencilus izgriezt ar taadu  ::  Anyway kaads sakars laazeriem ar Atmel kontrolieriem?  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> bajaa var samekleet arii virs 300mw "continous" diodes, ar kuraam itkaa varot griezt arii nedaudz biezaakus papiirus un plastikaatus


 Aizmirsti!
Es ikdienā darbojos ar lāzeriem. Lai kautko ražīgi grieztu ar mazāk par 12W nav ko iesākt. Normālāk būs no 25W. Labi ar 40-60W.
 Ar 300mW var tikai kvalitatīvi redzi sabojāt  ::  ... Protams tam vēl vajag attiecīgu optiku. Lēcas maksā sākot no 100 - 300eur. Spoguļi tāpat. Nebūs gluži amatieru projektiņš. Un ar spektra redzamās daļas lāzeriem var tikai baloniņus spridzināt.

----------


## okars

Vispaar jau energjijas daudzums nemainaas no taa kaadaa veidaa vai frekvencee to padodam. Un, kaa zinaam ar 25W lodaamuru pret mikreni buus kaa buus...  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> Vispaar jau energjijas daudzums nemainaas no taa kaadaa veidaa vai frekvencee to padodam


 Materiālā absorbētās enerģijas daudzums kā reizi ir atkarīgs no lāzera frekvences (viļna garuma).Pie vienas frekvences dažādi materiāli uzvedīsies dažādi - kāds absorbēs, cits atstaros, vēl kāds būs "caurspīdīgs".
Lāzera impulsu biežuma frekvence ari stipri iespaido rezultātu.
Tā nav teorija, bet praktiska 10 gadu pieredza darbā ar CO2, Nd:Yag, fiber un excimer lāzeriem.
 Ja kāds sev grib iegādāties lāzeriekārtu mazam vai lielam biznesam, tad lūdzu: http://www.trotec.net foruma dalībniekiem 5% atlaide  :: 

Andrejs

P.S.  par tiem 25W nesapratu - vienmēr esmu lodējis ar šādu lodāmuru (reizēm jaudīgāku) un nevienu mikreni neesmu "izcepis". varbūt autors nemāk lodēt??  ::

----------


## tvdx

ja juus neticat par šo metoodi(diemžēl tieši šo izmantoju bet lai jau..
viena forša metode kaa gogantus atlodeet-salaid visu kaaju lodeejumus kopaa ar lodalvu tad uzsildi un ar pinceti noņem triviaali shitaa lodeeju mazaak kompliceetaakus chipus...

----------


## Vikings

Davaj davaj apgaismo mūs, ja vien nav rūpnieciskais noslēpums!  ::

----------


## okars

Andrej, es ar "to padodam" biju domaajis "to padodam un materiaals taa lielaako dalju absorbee". Ok, atziistu, ka nepreciizi izteicos.  ::  Un ar 25W lodaamuru biju domaajis nevis izcepshanu bet nepietiekamu sasildiishanu. Vienkaarshi, ja 25W lodaamurs tieshajaa fiziskaa kontaktaa nespeej zoliidi izkauseet piemeeram DIP16 vienu pusi, tad kaut kaa neticaas ka 100 vai 400 mW laazera stars kaut 100% absorbeets materiaalaa spees ko sakariigu izkauseet.  ::

----------


## Andrejs

protams, ar 200-500mW led lāzeri neko atlodēt nevar. Ar parastu lodāmuru, pie zināmām iemaņām, var atlodēt jebkuru DIL korpusu. Ar fēnu var praktiski visus, bet mūsu virtuālais tēls, cik saprotu, tik zemu nenolaižās.  ::

----------


## okars

Nesaku jau, ka nevar atlodeet, un arii pats esmu lodeejis, bet neteikshu, ka baigi patiik taada "izklaide".  :: 

Kur tad virtuaalajam teelam veel liidz feenam nolaisties, ja vinjsh ar CD-RW laazeriem chipsetus jau paarlodee!  ::   ::   ::

----------

